# New SureFire products for 2014



## 880arm (Dec 21, 2013)

With SHOT Show right around the corner it's almost time for us to see the introduction of the latest SureFire products. As we already know, all of these products won't make it onto retailers shelves but it's always interesting to see what the future _might _hold. Today SureFire published a couple of photos via social media that may give a little hint of what is in store . . .

HellFighter 5 anyone? With the HF4 rated at 3000 lumens and having an MSRP of $6,460, what could we expect from the next generation?







And a sneak peek of their printed catalog on the presses . . .






It's hard to tell much from the photo but it appears to show the Fury family of lights along with the EB1 and EB2. I can't tell if the 2-cell Furys are rated at 500 or 600 lumens as listed in last year's catalog. It also looks like it include a couple of "new" Peacekeeper models, one of which has a different style tailcap (maybe it's a weapon light?). I'm looking forward to seeing what is presented at SHOT Show.

In possibly related news, the strobe version of the M3LT, the M3LT-S, is no longer listed on the SureFire website which might indicate that it won't be around much longer. The fact that these, along with some other SureFire lights, have been selling for much lower retail prices would also seem to indicate this is the case (or it could just be a coincidence). 

Until more info is available, I've started working on my own personal "wish list" for the 2014 offerings:



More "new" products actually make it to market!
The P1R Peacekeeper
Tailcap alternatives (or a redesigned tailcap) for the UNR Commander and UBR Invictus. The 4-way tailcap is pretty slick but it severely limits how the light(s) can be carried.
Better accessory support for the newer products. This has been pretty poor for several of the new products introduced over the past couple of years with limited, or no, availability of things like filters, holsters, or alternative tailcaps.
Is it too much to wish for some lower prices?

What about everyone else? What would you like to see in 2014?


----------



## Illumination (Dec 21, 2013)

Shouldn't we be looking at catalogs from 2011 to get an idea what might be appearing in 2014?


----------



## 880arm (Dec 21, 2013)

Illumination said:


> Shouldn't we be looking at catalogs from 2011 to get an idea what might be appearing in 2014?



You can if you want to but I would suggest setting your sights higher than that. A 600 lumen M3LT and Invictus don't sound all that exciting. 

Now, the 2013 catalog is a different story


----------



## tab665 (Dec 21, 2013)

for crying out loud, im ready for the dominator. been eyeing that since the 2011 shot show unveil.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 21, 2013)

quick thought: that possible hellfighter 5 pic seems to indicate to me that theyre changing how they will do serial numbers. no more A#####?


----------



## WDR65 (Dec 21, 2013)

The picture in the middle of the catalog page looks like the Peacekeeper. 

I for one am hoping for an updated U2. Perhaps even an version similar in size an E series. 

On the E series note. I would love something with comparable output to the G2X with its neutral tint in an L4 like light but with two stage output.


----------



## Z-Tab (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought the Aegis/Isis looked really interesting. We'll see if those make the catalog this year. (If not, I need to find out how to get a prototype!) The programmability they advertised last year would also be nice to see.

I would also love to see them introduce something to replace the T1A. Without that, they don't offer any keychain lights.


----------



## yowzer (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd like to see a R1 Lawman with a TIR optic. And cheaper.

Second vote for a for a T1A replacement. And an AZ2 with a brighter high mode.


----------



## carrot (Dec 21, 2013)

I want to see Surefire work more on compact lights. We used to have really cool little pocket lights like the E1e and now when we look at the EB1 that thing is MASSIVE.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Dec 22, 2013)

carrot said:


> I want to see Surefire work more on compact lights. We used to have really cool little pocket lights like the E1e and now when we look at the EB1 that thing is MASSIVE.



You are correct. Everything Surefire is putting out these days seems to be bigger than the previous version.

I would like to see an updated T1A as well. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 880arm (Dec 22, 2013)

tobrien said:


> quick thought: that possible hellfighter 5 pic seems to indicate to me that theyre changing how they will do serial numbers. no more A#####?



Could be. I think the HellFighters used an "H" prefix instead of "A" or "B" like a lot of the handheld lights.

I was a little surprised to see how high the number was as the prototypes usually have low numbers. In fact, the number (S/N 131213) made me think of a YYMMDD date based serial numbering system but it would still need a string of numbers after the date to identify the specific light, unless they are making only one per day  Also, those numbering systems often use a single digit or character for the month and/or year.



WDR65 said:


> The picture in the middle of the catalog page looks like the Peacekeeper.
> 
> I for one am hoping for an updated U2. . . .



I agree it looks like the Peacekeeper although the engraving looks a little different than what was introduced last year. Looking at the layout of the catalog, I think it appears that there may be more than one variety listed this year, maybe "tactical" and "pro" versions?

I was under the impression that the P1R was going to be released late this year so hopefully it's almost ready. However, past history has shown that being "almost finished" is no guarantee a light will make it into circulation (thinking of the LX2 Ultra)


----------



## Stainz (Dec 23, 2013)

I like the idea of an updated - please not enlarged - T1a. As to prices, the Invictus was out of my range - until an early fall sale to clear old stock at a local shop - and their units were the old $500 MSRP - then half off - still $272 with s/t. That is a lot for us mere mortals!


----------



## bluebonnet (Dec 23, 2013)

WDR65 said:


> ...I for one am hoping for an updated U2....


 Make that two of us.


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 23, 2013)

carrot said:


> I want to see Surefire work more on compact lights. We used to have really cool little pocket lights like the E1e and now when we look at the EB1 that thing is MASSIVE.



There was a time when this annual thread title would have excited me. The above reason is partly why I hardly bothered scanning what surefire is claiming to offer next year. Even if half don't turn out to be lies, I knew there'd be nothing for me anyway given the direction their lineup is headed lately in that respect.

Those of you holding out for an updated t1a, if it ever happens, you can prepare your collective ani for a >1" diameter titan with a cliff-dive runtime curve!


----------



## Random Dan (Dec 23, 2013)

So the P1R is basically a slightly brighter Fury designed for Li-Ion?


----------



## 880arm (Dec 23, 2013)

Random Dan said:


> So the P1R is basically a slightly brighter Fury designed for Li-Ion?



That's kind of how it was introduced last year, or probably more accurately, a stripped down R1 Lawman without the built in charging circuitry. The thing that generated the most excitement was a comment made at SHOT Show that it would run on 18650's. Of course nearly all of the larger rechargeable lights use 18650's (Lawman, UNR Commander, etc.) but they are made proprietary by the addition of special terminals on their ends.

If SF holds true to what was mentioned last year I would expect that the Peacekeeper will use either a) a conventional 18650 or b) the same battery as the other SF rechargeables. Of course solution "a" would make most of us the happiest but "b" would require the introduction of a stand-alone charger for the battery which could be a benefit to some users of the other SF rechargeable lights. Or who knows? It might not even get released!


----------



## Random Dan (Dec 23, 2013)

880arm said:


> That's kind of how it was introduced last year, or probably more accurately, a stripped down R1 Lawman without the built in charging circuitry. The thing that generated the most excitement was a comment made at SHOT Show that it would run on 18650's. Of course nearly all of the larger rechargeable lights use 18650's (Lawman, UNR Commander, etc.) but they are made proprietary by the addition of special terminals on their ends.
> 
> If SF holds true to what was mentioned last year I would expect that the Peacekeeper will use either a) a conventional 18650 or b) the same battery as the other SF rechargeables. Of course solution "a" would make most of us the happiest but "b" would require the introduction of a stand-alone charger for the battery which could be a benefit to some users of the other SF rechargeable lights. Or who knows? It might not even get released!


I like that SF is starting to embrace Li-Ion. I'll probably just buy a P2X and a Fivemega 18650 body though, instead of getting my hopes up for something that may never come to pass.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 24, 2013)

Could this be a hint of what's to come?






From mygunculture.com. Lots of good stuff there!


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Dec 25, 2013)

My wishlist would be

- A charger to charge the rechargables of R1, UBR, UNR without using the flashlight
- spare rechargables
- Finally the UN3 Commander using 3xCR123 and UM2 Ultra (both from 2012 catalog)


----------



## tobrien (Dec 25, 2013)

WarriorOfLight said:


> My wishlist would be
> 
> - A charger to charge the rechargables of R1, UBR, UNR without using the flashlight
> - spare rechargables
> - Finally the UN3 Commander using 3xCR123 and UM2 Ultra (both from 2012 catalog)



if the UM2 Ultra is what they were pitching as the next U2, then I completely agree with you!


----------



## nbp (Dec 25, 2013)

I want something like an E1L but with the floody beam of the L4. TIR isn't really my preferred beam pattern.


----------



## Phry (Dec 25, 2013)

Is there a company who fails to deliver on new products more than Surefire?


----------



## 01foreman400 (Dec 25, 2013)

nbp said:


> I want something like an E1L but with the floody beam of the L4. TIR isn't really my preferred beam pattern.



I like the beam of the E1L but at the same time like having a flood. I keep the diffuser on mine all the time and remove it when I need throw. Best of both worlds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbp (Dec 25, 2013)

Sure, I could do that. I'd rather just have a reflector though. 1x123, 2 mode light with the same interface as the E1L, maybe 10/200 lms, and a reflector for a "wall of light". That would be a must buy for me. I don't know why so many of their lights have the TIR anyways. Even for their target consumers that beam pattern doesn't seem ideal.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Dec 26, 2013)

nbp said:


> Sure, I could do that. I'd rather just have a reflector though. 1x123, 2 mode light with the same interface as the E1L, maybe 10/200 lms, and a reflector for a "wall of light". That would be a must buy for me. I don't know why so many of their lights have the TIR anyways. Even for their target consumers that beam pattern doesn't seem ideal.



I do agree with you that they have too many TIR lights out.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 26, 2013)

01foreman400 said:


> I do agree with you that they have too many TIR lights out.



I think you're right about too many of their _smaller_ lights having TIR, but yeah the vast majority of the SF lineup does seem to use TIR. I'm not against TIR though, but yeah some situations would be best to have a reflector light over a TIR light


----------



## nbp (Dec 26, 2013)

Right, virtually all of the smaller EDC pocket sized lights are TIR: E1L, E2L, E2LAA, LX2, EB1, EB2, E2DL, E2DL Ultra...



Really, everyone wants a pencil beam? I mean, I like my E1L, but is it so hard to give me something with some flood without having to go to a big G2 sized light? That's my wish for this year.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 26, 2013)

Good points about the majority of lights going to TIR. I hadn't really thought about that because it's actually my preference in most cases although I do think the newer TIR's are designed with more emphasis on the spill. Of course they are no "wall of light" though.

I guess the L4 is the only small body light left with a reflector.


----------



## nbp (Dec 26, 2013)

880arm said:


> Good points about the majority of lights going to TIR. I hadn't really thought about that because it's actually my preference in most cases although I do think the newer TIR's are designed with more emphasis on the spill. Of course they are no "wall of light" though. I guess the L4 is the only small body light left with a reflector.



How about an updated L4 then? That model hasn't changed in years. Dual mode with a deep carry bezel down clip.


----------



## DAN92 (Dec 26, 2013)

I would like to see a model as the Ultra ED2L or EB2 with 1000Lumens, TIR optic and belt clip.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 26, 2013)

nbp said:


> How about an updated L4 then? That model hasn't changed in years. Dual mode with a deep carry bezel down clip.



The L4 is something of an enigma to me. Over a year ago versions of it made it to retail with an "improved" 170 lumen output yet there is still no mention of it on the SureFire website. Even though it appears to have been a case of re-rating the light, it seems odd that they haven't even updated their own product listing. It really makes me think they don't intend to keep it around. Maybe they are keeping it only to fulfill some sort of contractual obligation?

With the other E series lights and similar weapon lights moving to the new KE style head, the L4 is the only light I can think of that still has the older KX style and I just can't believe they will continue making that style for just one light, unless they plan to sell a *lot *of them. Of course they could fit a reflector in the new KE heads but that would make the light slightly larger. 

Further complicating matter, the E2L-A has kind of moved into the original L4's territory now that its output has been upgraded to 125 lumens, but of course it is TIR equipped. It will be interesting to see what the future holds. With the 6PX etc., being upgraded to 320 lumens there is definitely some room around the 200 lumen mark for another light.



DAN92 said:


> I would like to see a model as the Ultra ED2L or EB2 with 1000Lumens, TIR optic and belt clip.



Oh wow


----------



## 01foreman400 (Dec 27, 2013)

DAN92 said:


> I would like to see a model as the Ultra ED2L or EB2 with 1000Lumens, TIR optic and belt clip.



Not really interested in another 1,000 lumens for 2 minutes light at this time. The E2D Ultra is only 500 lumens for a couple of minutes.........Maybe 2020 they can get it done.


----------



## bluebonnet (Dec 27, 2013)

I dream of a blazingly bright regulated area light with a Surefire logo...just my dream.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 27, 2013)

880arm said:


> ... nearly all of the larger rechargeable lights use 18650's (Lawman, UNR Commander, etc.) but they are made proprietary by the addition of special terminals on their ends.
> 
> If SF holds true to what was mentioned last year I would expect that the Peacekeeper will use either a) a conventional 18650 or b) the same battery as the other SF rechargeables. ...



I'd bet money that any rechargeable SF will run their proprietary LiIon battery. Batteries are a huge source of income for SF as long as the battery is available only from SF. Don't expect compatibility with 18650 until the day after Hell freezes over :devil:


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Dec 27, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> I'd bet money that any rechargeable SF will run their proprietary LiIon battery. Batteries are a huge source of income for SF as long as the battery is available only from SF. Don't expect compatibility with 18650 until the day after Hell freezes over :devil:


But until today there is no spare LiIon Rechargable listed on he SF site. The R1 Lawman is vailable for more than one year, and there are also the UNR and UBR that use the same cells, still no replacement cells, no seperate charger... seems SF do not want to sell this stuff as you said 

At the moment my SF LiIon cell for my UNR is perfect and does not really have wear. But when the cell is not usable anmore I'm sure I'll open the battery pack and I'll see if it is possible to replace the cell. I'd guess this should be possibe. From the dimensions I assume there is a normal 18650 cell used in the SF LiIon pack.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Dec 27, 2013)

WarriorOfLight said:


> But until today there is no spare LiIon Rechargable listed on he SF site. The R1 Lawman is vailable for more than one year, and there are also the UNR and UBR that use the same cells, still no replacement cells, no seperate charger... seems SF do not want to sell this stuff as you said
> 
> At the moment my SF LiIon cell for my UNR is perfect and does not really have wear. But when the cell is not usable anmore I'm sure I'll open the battery pack and I'll see if it is possible to replace the cell. I'd guess this should be possibe. From the dimensions I assume there is a normal 18650 cell used in the SF LiIon pack.



I'm sure Surefire will replace the battery for free. That's what they told me with my Maximus.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Dec 27, 2013)

01foreman400 said:


> I'm sure Surefire will replace the battery for free. That what they told me with my Maximus.


The LiIon cell in your maximus is not user replaceable I guess. The cells in the R1 Lawman, UNR and UBR can be replaced by the customers, like the LiIon cells of a cellphone, Laptop, ...

For me it would make sense to have a few spare cells if you are outside for a longer time and you do not have the possibility to recharge the cell in the light. I'd appreciate it if SF sells this partivcular cells, and also offer a charging unit for this cells. 
For the old NiCd rechargables SF offered such a charging unit fpr NiCd cells...


----------



## tobrien (Dec 27, 2013)

880arm said:


> Good points about the majority of lights going to TIR. I hadn't really thought about that because it's actually my preference in most cases although I do think the newer TIR's are designed with more emphasis on the spill. Of course they are no "wall of light" though.
> 
> I guess the L4 is the only small body light left with a reflector.



I'm with you on preferring TIR in most cases. I still love my reflector lights, but I do think TIR has its place.


----------



## nbp (Dec 27, 2013)

tobrien said:


> I'm with you on preferring TIR in most cases. I still love my reflector lights, but I do think TIR has its place.



That is so interesting! I am hard pressed to think of a situation I am in where I prefer the TIR's little dot of light as opposed to a nice hotspot with ample spill. Most XP-G based reflectored lights I have had had plenty of throw for my purpose and the well balanced beam made it useful in many situations. The TIR is just weird to use in short to mid range applications. It seems too niche to use in virtually ALL of their smaller EDC lights. Most average people's flashlight usage I would guess to be short to medium distance, not long distance. :shrug:


----------



## 880arm (Dec 27, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> I'd bet money that any rechargeable SF will run their proprietary LiIon battery. Batteries are a huge source of income for SF as long as the battery is available only from SF. Don't expect compatibility with 18650 until the day after Hell freezes over :devil:



I agree with you, I think a proprietary battery is much more likely than the light using a standard 18650. The only hope comes from the SHOT Show video that circulated last year where the SF rep mentioned the P1R using 18650's. Of course he never said whether it was a proprietary 18650 so a guy can only hope


----------



## tobrien (Dec 27, 2013)

nbp said:


> That is so interesting! I am hard pressed to think of a situation I am in where I prefer the TIR's little dot of light as opposed to a nice hotspot with ample spill. Most XP-G based reflectored lights I have had had plenty of throw for my purpose and the well balanced beam made it useful in many situations. The TIR is just weird to use in short to mid range applications. It seems too niche to use in virtually ALL of their smaller EDC lights. Most average people's flashlight usage I would guess to be short to medium distance, not long distance. :shrug:



well, in the interest of disclosure, when I want throw (or spotting capabilities), I don't want to just barely light up the "target," but absolutely bathe it in all the light the LED is putting out. 

I will say I have two SMO reflector, de-domed XP-E2 modules by Vinh that absolutely destroy what my XR-E based LX2 (with TIR) can do, but my LX2 is no slouch, either. I wouldn't go so far as to say (for me) that I could live without TIR or live without regular reflectors, but TIR is good stuff.

But anyways, when I _do_ want spot/throw, I generally don't want a ton of spill, so that's just my personal preference. 

I agree 110% with you that TIR is really just too niche to be used in all of SF's smaller EDC lights. Similarly, I just got in today a T1A (90 lumen model) and it's got a regular reflector and, to be honest with you, I couldn't imagine this light being TIR based and still be useful.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 27, 2013)

The older TIR lights had a very tight hotspot but the newer lights have a nice balance of spill and throw. The U-boat 500 lumen weapon light uses a TIR optic but has a great balance.


Barry Milton
Precision-Gunsmithing.com
iPhone5 voice recognition


----------



## KROMATICS (Dec 27, 2013)

tobrien said:


> if the UM2 Ultra is what they were pitching as the next U2, then I completely agree with you!



I don't know why they can't just put a brighter LED in the current U2 and be done with it.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 28, 2013)

WDR65 said:


> I for one am hoping for an updated U2. Perhaps even an version similar in size an E series.



THIS,

and in a warm tint. Doesn't have to be that small for me, I do like the throw the U2's reflector gives. And an HID M6 they should have been making for years now, instead of this M6-LED piece of crap.. The technology to make a really high quality 4200K HID hand held light has been out there for years now, and would work perfectly in an M6 sized light, ie. Firefoxes FF3 & FF4.

Instead, they think we want to buy these giant phallic torture device looking things like the UBT3, that looks like a Chinese knockoff of a Surefire, with some goofy Inova tiros lense from 2001 with a tint matching an LED light that's been hanging on a hardware store hanger since 2006.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 28, 2013)

It would be cool if you could order a custom made light. Have a menu with output ranges, low/high or high/low, switch type, battery configurations, etc. Shouldn't be hard, SF has what, three basic platforms, the KEx, EBx, and the Furies.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Is it really asking too much for a U2 with upgraded lumens output at the 3 higher settings? I mean come on, SureFire.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 29, 2013)

KROMATICS said:


> I don't know why they can't just put a brighter LED in the current U2 and be done with it.


true true, but SF probably takes a year or more to do that sort of thing (guessing)


Monocrom said:


> Is it really asking too much for a U2 with upgraded lumens output at the 3 higher settings? I mean come on, SureFire.


that's a good thought


----------



## Sean (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope the UM2 Ultra finally shows up in 2014.


----------



## Ninegunner (Dec 30, 2013)

*////////*

////////


----------



## DAN92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sean said:


> I hope the UM2 Ultra finally shows up in 2014.


Indeed, it would be nice.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 30, 2013)

I remember I was very excited about the prospects of the UM2 Ultra when they first introduced it. Although I'm a proponent of the TIR optics (for my uses at least) the "old" U2 does have a great beam and seems like a similar light would be a great candidate for an XP-G2 driven to around 300-350 lumens with the lower modes spaced appropriately. Maybe even take a page out of the Titan playbook and make it a high quality infinitely adjustable light.

If I have one concern about the UM2 Ultra it's that the extra length (compared to the U2) will be a turn-off to a lot of folks. At a little over 7" it's not a huge light but it would be noticeably more than the U2's 6" length and nearly 1/2" longer than the P3X Fury.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 30, 2013)

880arm said:


> I remember I was very excited about the prospects of the UM2 Ultra when they first introduced it. Although I'm a proponent of the TIR optics (for my uses at least) the "old" U2 does have a great beam and seems like a similar light would be a great candidate for an XP-G2 driven to around 300-350 lumens with the lower modes spaced appropriately. Maybe even take a page out of the Titan playbook and make it a high quality infinitely adjustable light.
> 
> If I have one concern about the UM2 Ultra it's that the extra length (compared to the U2) will be a turn-off to a lot of folks. At a little over 7" it's not a huge light but it would be noticeably more than the U2's 6" length and nearly 1/2" longer than the P3X Fury.



great ideas there, I'd love to see the same great beam in an updated, higher output UM2


----------



## tygger (Dec 31, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Is it really asking too much for a U2 with upgraded lumens output at the 3 higher settings? I mean come on, SureFire.




Totally agree. That and an updated T1A would be very popular.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 31, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Is it really asking too much for a U2 with upgraded lumens output ...


Realistically yes.

The U2 has never been the hottest seller in the SF lineup & there's no reason to think that a high ouput/modernized version would fare any better. If you were talking about an X-series or a WeaponLight then yes, as those are currently the hot ticket. The fact that we have yet to see a fresher U2 is an indication that it's low priority.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2013)

Low priority indeed. Still, not an unrealistic desire. I believe it would help the U2 become more popular if the output levels were set further apart. Thus making each setting truly useful for a wide variety of different lighting tasks.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 31, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Is it really asking too much for a U2 with upgraded lumens output at the 3 higher settings? I mean come on, SureFire.



A better emitter would do wonders for that light. I have a newer U2 and the emitter is dreadful. It's one thing to have bad tint, but to also be dim? Geez. It's such a waste in an otherwise outstanding light.


----------



## bluebonnet (Jan 1, 2014)

Surefire has raised its prices on some of its product for 2014. As an example, the UBR Invictus has moved up 10% to $770.


----------



## Danhoe200 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd like to see the X-300 and X-400 weapon lights with IR availability


----------



## ampdude (Jan 1, 2014)

Must have missed the UM2 Ultra posts. I hope that is not what they are replacing the U2 with. Three things stand out with that picture. One is that there are too many slippery surfaces. The body is okay, but the tailcap should not be so smooth. If they are going with a tiros lense, SF still doesn't understand that they are not exactly drop proof. I've seen plenty of tiros lenses shattered or otherwise broken on duty lights and refuse to use them for that main reason. Aside from that, they generally lack much sidespill, which is pretty important on a light nowadays. Also, I'm sure this is too much to ask, but I'm really hoping this UM2 is not going the way of their cheapo lights with circuit board contacts.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 1, 2014)

ampdude said:


> ... I'm really hoping this UM2 is not going the way of their cheapo lights with circuit board contacts.



They've changed many models to a spring head contact. Image below shows the back of a P3X board:






The spring has about 2mm of projection above the board & is much better than a flat board contact. 



> ... there are too many slippery surfaces.


Roger that. SF has slicked up many body surfaces & eliminated the knurling - don't have a clue why & really don't care for the lack of secure grip.

RE: the TIR optic, new model Surefire's have a less concentrated spot & a much wider spill than the pre X-series lights - at least on the E2D Ultra & the X300U. Both represent a nice balance of throw & spill.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 1, 2014)

I think the beam pattern wasn't an intentional change since the XR-E has a smaller die.

The new optic was likely designed for the XP-E because it first appeared in the EB1, but by changing the LED to an Oslon Square (with a larger die) in the EB2 and E2DLU, the beam will not be as focused.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 5, 2014)

bluebonnet said:


> Surefire has raised its prices on some of its product for 2014. As an example, the UBR Invictus has moved up 10% to $770.



They actually raised the prices on several products. I was looking at that the other day and was a little surprised to see some of the prices that changed.


G2D Fire Rescue - Increased from $125 to $145 (+16%)
L4 LumaMax - Increased from $165 to $195 (+18%) - this is only $15 less than the LX2!
M3LT - Increased from $395 to $430 (+9%) - In addition, the M3LT-S is no longer listed on the site.
Kroma MilSpec - Increased from $400 to $430 (+8%)
M6LT - Increased from $425 to $455 (+7%)
UNR Commander - Increased from $595 to $655 (+10%)
UBR Invictus - Increased from $692 to $770 (+11%)
Minimus - Increased from $149 to $159 (+7%)
Minimus Vision - Increased from $169 to $179 (+6%)
Minimus Tactical - Increased from $169 to $179 (+6%)

There's no telling what SureFire has in mind but I'm inclined to believe they must be planning to keep producing the lights that increased in price which is good news for fans of the L4.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope nobody actually purchases SureFire lights at MSRP...but, the start of a new year is usually the time for price increases. My haircut has gone up by $2 (+17%) as well. :shakehead


----------



## 880arm (Jan 5, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> I hope nobody actually purchases SureFire lights at MSRP...but, the start of a new year is usually the time for price increases. My haircut has gone up by $2 (+17%) as well. :shakehead



Agreed on the MSRP comment but SureFire's MAP (Minimum Advertised Price) is usually set at 70% of MSRP for most products. If this holds true then 70% of the increased amounts will be tacked onto retail prices as well. However, with the lower "sale" prices we have seen recently for the E2DL Ultra, P2ZX Fury, M3LT, X300 Ultra, etc. I'm wondering if there hasn't been a change to their MAP policy.

Sorry to hear about your haircut cost increasing. I'm rapidly approaching the point where I won't need those anymore so you should just be thankful you still need one


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 5, 2014)

880arm said:


> Sorry to hear about your haircut cost increasing. I'm rapidly approaching the point where I won't need those anymore so you should just be thankful you still need one


Less haircuts = more 123A's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> I hope nobody actually purchases SureFire lights at MSRP...but, the start of a new year is usually the time for price increases.



Glad I bought all the SureFire models I wanted to a few years back. Really not impressed with any of the newer, slippery, models.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 6, 2014)

After having bought so many Surefire lights since I first became a flashaholic, I think I have come to a point where I can no longer justify paying for a Surefire. The increase in price is just ridiculous considering the high price point already in force. Being outside the US, I purchase all my SF lights from the one and only authorized SF dealer here (Singapore is a darn small country) and the local dealer's prices are tagged 20 to 40% higher than Surefire's MSRP. Even with the discount offered to me for being a regular there, I am still paying somewhere in the ballpark of Surefire's MSRP pricing. If Surefire were to keep increasing on their pricing, I will just have to either limit or give up purchasing any Surefire products. C'mon, $770 for a UBR Invictus? Yes I am interested and tempted by their newer offerings, but I find Malkoff, Elzetta, HDS, McGizmo, FourSevens and Zebralight more than capable of fulfilling all my wants and needs. Lifetime warranty you guys said? I have been having trouble getting Surefire to respond to my call for help when my R1 Lawman went crazy. I have had amazing service from Zebralight. Just sent in my first gen SC600W with a faulty switch and being way out of warranty I am really surprised they did not charge me for the repair.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 6, 2014)

@pjandyho

I live in the UK and all of my Surefire stuff comes from ebay sellers in the US. They're not supposed to sell outside the US but they do, and the savings are massive when compared to official UK sellers, even if you do get hit with import duty. We're talking about half the price in some cases. I'm not sure why the international prices are so high but I agree that it's a bit ridiculous.
I should add that the official UK dealers never seem to stock the latest Surefire models, which is another reason to buy from the US.


----------



## Lodogg2221 (Jan 6, 2014)

Cant wait to see what we cant get for at least another year! 

On the P1R, Ive talked to 3 different people at Surefire about it and they all said it uses a standard 18650, not the same as the rechargeable lights, and every single one said they wanted it to be released VERY soon too, because they get questions about that light more than any other, and they know they will sell like hotcakes. 
Now, it could be thats what they are told to say, or some such thing, but if ever they do release the thing, Ill have to have one....but Id much prefer a UM2 Ultra that took an 18650!


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 6, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Being outside the US, I purchase all my SF lights from the one and only authorized SF dealer here (Singapore is a darn small country) and the local dealer's prices are tagged 20 to 40% higher than Surefire's MSRP. Even with the discount offered to me for being a regular there, I am still paying somewhere in the ballpark of Surefire's MSRP pricing. If Surefire were to keep increasing on their pricing, I will just have to either limit or give up purchasing any Surefire products. C'mon, $770 for a UBR Invictus?



Hi Andy!

The local prices are truly jaw-dropping, but as *monkeyboy* pointed out, you might want to consider buying online? You can get a UBR Invictus for less than $500 online. Factor in shipping (or forwarding service) charges and customs duty and you're still looking at much less than the local price.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 6, 2014)

880arm said:


> They actually raised the prices on several products. I was looking at that the other day and was a little surprised to see some of the prices that changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of these (like the Kroma MilSpec and UBR Invictus) were included in their 50% off Black Friday sale too which makes it even more surprising.


----------



## IMightBeWrong (Jan 6, 2014)

I played with some of the newer SureFire lights at a local shop today. Maybe not BRAND new anymore, but the newish EB1 and EB2 lights and the X300 Ultra. They all had the same tint - And it was terrible. My old E1B got replaced by a LensLight Mini and it's got an amazing tint. Maybe I got a little spoiled with that. The newer SureFires provide the absolute worst tint I've ever witnessed from a "white" LED. The color rendering was so low it was ridiculous. Bright? Sure. But why sacrifice how well you can actually SEE by washing out what you're looking at just for more lumens?

I really hope SureFire moves toward a more neutral white LED type in the future because I really like everything else about the newer lights, but I'll be sticking with my LL Mini until then and picking up a Streamlight TLR-1 HL for a pistol light.

Obviously YMMV, I just can't get past that tint.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 6, 2014)

IMightBeWrong said:


> They all had the same tint - And it was terrible. My old E1B got replaced by a LensLight Mini and it's got an amazing tint. Maybe I got a little spoiled with that. The newer SureFires provide the absolute worst tint I've ever witnessed from a "white" LED. The color rendering was so low it was ridiculous.


If SureFire has "the absolute worst tint," you must have never used any cool white lights. Wait until you see blue, purple, or pink tint. I'll take a slight yellow or green over those anyday.



IMightBeWrong said:


> I'll be sticking with my LL Mini until then and picking up a Streamlight TLR-1 HL for a pistol light.


It will be worse because Streamlight has an even higher tolerance for tint than SureFire.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 6, 2014)

jonwkng said:


> Hi Andy!
> 
> The local prices are truly jaw-dropping, but as *monkeyboy* pointed out, you might want to consider buying online? You can get a UBR Invictus for less than $500 online. Factor in shipping (or forwarding service) charges and customs duty and you're still looking at much less than the local price.


Thanks Jon! I will check it out next when buying. Just that my regular online store is not selling Surefire products anymore.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 6, 2014)

IMightBeWrong said:


> I played with some of the newer SureFire lights at a local shop today. Maybe not BRAND new anymore, but the newish EB1 and EB2 lights and the X300 Ultra. They all had the same tint - And it was terrible. My old E1B got replaced by a LensLight Mini and it's got an amazing tint. Maybe I got a little spoiled with that. The newer SureFires provide the absolute worst tint I've ever witnessed from a "white" LED. The color rendering was so low it was ridiculous. Bright? Sure. But why sacrifice how well you can actually SEE by washing out what you're looking at just for more lumens?
> 
> I really hope SureFire moves toward a more neutral white LED type in the future because I really like everything else about the newer lights, but I'll be sticking with my LL Mini until then and picking up a Streamlight TLR-1 HL for a pistol light.
> 
> Obviously YMMV, I just can't get past that tint.


I know what and where you are coming from here. In one of the post I made here, I mentioned about almost writing a "hate mail" to Surefire after getting the E2DL Ultra, but decided to hold the gun for my further review first. I am glad I held back. The tint is greenish on mine but it is not really all green. There is a slight touch of yellow in the green and it isn't too bad when in actual use. In fact I have grown so used to the tint I don't notice it anymore. When used in the outdoors, the yellow green tint does help make things look better although not as well as a neutral white. In fact the E2DL Ultra is now one of my favorite light.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 7, 2014)

Can't fathom why their heads are getting bigger (think E2D - E2DL - E2DLU), not smaller, given the available technology. I'm also hoping they revert to more knurling on their lights. I love my 6P. Bought a Fury P2X and the lack of grip was disappointing. Had to resort to installing two orings around the base of the tailcap so it didn't act like it was going to slip out of my hand.


----------



## Fast LT1 (Jan 7, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Can't fathom why their heads are getting bigger (think E2D - E2DL - E2DLU), not smaller, given the available technology. I'm also hoping they revert to more knurling on their lights. I love my 6P. Bought a Fury P2X and the lack of grip was disappointing. Had to resort to installing two orings around the base of the tailcap so it didn't act like it was going to slip out of my hand.



I agree, i hate the new 6px i have, i almost push it out of my hand when i go to activate it. I purchased a p60 led drop in to modernize my old 6p, so my 6px just sits at home. The g2x isn't so bad but the new aluminum lights suck.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 7, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Can't fathom why their heads are getting bigger (think E2D - E2DL - E2DLU), not smaller, given the available technology.


Actually, it's the other way around. The Cree XR-E in the E2DL has very different optical characteristics than the Osram Oslon Square in the E2DLU. Newer LEDs have larger dies (increases efficiency and output), but the increased surface area requires a larger optic to maintain the same beam pattern.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 7, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> If SureFire has "the absolute worst tint," you must have never used any cool white lights. Wait until you see blue, purple, or pink tint. I'll take a slight yellow or green over those anyday.
> .



My UBR Invictus has the absolute worst tint I've ever seen on a flashlight. A horrible sickly looking yellow-green tint even on the highest levels. My UB3T Invictus on the other hand is pure white, no blue tint at all.


----------



## DAN92 (Jan 12, 2014)

monkeyboy said:


> @pjandyho
> 
> I live in the UK and all of my Surefire stuff comes from ebay sellers in the US. They're not supposed to sell outside the US but they do, and the savings are massive when compared to official UK sellers, even if you do get hit with import duty. We're talking about half the price in some cases. I'm not sure why the international prices are so high but I agree that it's a bit ridiculous.
> I should add that the official UK dealers never seem to stock the latest Surefire models, which is another reason to buy from the US.


Same as you because in France it's expensive.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 12, 2014)

Truth is, we won't know til the end of the year just what was released by SureFire in 2014. I still remember their empty promises of 2008.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 12, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Truth is, we won't know til the end of the year just what was released by SureFire in 2014. I still remember their empty promises of 2008.



Are you speaking of the UA2 and UB2?

I suppose it's always true that we have to wait until the end of the year to see what is actually released. SureFire definitely follows a different tactic than other companies where they "announce" new products that never come to fruition. I honestly believe they throw these ideas out there to see if they gain any traction with their big customers (military and government agencies). If there is interest, it gets produced. If not, it falls to the wayside.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 12, 2014)

Honestly, ANY announced SureFire product. 2008 was supposed to be a championship year for releases. It wasn't even a contender... For the janitor's job of mopping up after sparring matches. :shakehead

No surprise. Excellent products (though that's fallen off a bit since PK left) but absolutely odorous marketing tactics. :thumbsdow


----------



## dan05gt (Jan 12, 2014)

880arm, I think you are right as many industries try different means to determine what their user base is interested in and what sales. I am sure there are many reasons behind showing products that never come to fruition, similar to concept cars in the auto industry. When your business is based on the idea of the absolute most reliable products you have to be careful to ensure what you are using (latest LED, etc.) is going to be reliable, which is many cases means you are not going to be using the latest and greatest technology. But you have to be able to stay competitive.

I wonder how much of this is also do to lack of interest from their core base or the lack of perceived need? Do their core customers demand a 2,800 lumen light? I think the risk for them is if a customer does need that product and goes elsewhere to get it, they may loose that customer for other purchases as well.

There does seem to be a pattern that the companies that cater to military, law enforcement, etc. tend to be slower to bring out the brightest lights, as this is probably lower on their core customer's list.


----------



## bmenard (Jan 12, 2014)

tygger said:


> Totally agree. That and an updated T1A would be very popular.



New to the forum. I would also like to see an updated TA1.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 12, 2014)

bmenard said:


> New to the forum. I would also like to see an updated TA1.



welcome aboard!

yeah an updated T1A would be cool.

edit: i'm quite happy with my 90 lumen T1A, but if SF updates the T1A it'd be interesting to see


----------



## 880arm (Jan 12, 2014)

:welcome: bmenard

I agree that a new Titan would be great and would be very pleasantly surprised if something like that became available.


----------



## l2icel3all (Jan 12, 2014)

I totally agree! UB1 AND UB2 were vaporware! BTW I'm back after a 4 year hiatus...


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 12, 2014)

In fact I still love my 70 lumen T1A. Been playing around with it and although it may not be plenty bright, it is definitely bright enough for most of my EDC needs. Do I need brighter? No. Do I want it brighter? Of course! So yes, waiting for an updated T1A, brighter, probably comes with a replaceable flat tail cap for folks who would like the option of tail standing their lights.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 12, 2014)

l2icel3all said:


> I totally agree! UB1 AND UB2 were vaporware! BTW I'm back after a 4 year hiatus...


Welcome back! The light I seriously was hoping to see and it never happen was the LX2 Ultra and the LX1. What a shame. These would probably be the most favorite amongst us looking at how popular the LX2 was.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 13, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Welcome back! The light I seriously was hoping to see and it never happen was the LX2 Ultra and the LX1. What a shame. These would probably be the most favorite amongst us looking at how popular the LX2 was.




It's somewhat eye opening to see so many of the longer term CPF members fed up with some of SF's.....shenanigans. I don't mean that they're dishonest at all but the marketing has been "odorous," as Monocrom put it. The huge percentage of promised models that never made it to market is a bit hard for me swallow as well. I was once again disappointed to see that none of SF's large format LED's or HID's ever came to market. Given Surefire's history, it sometimes makes me wonder if their primary goal during SHOT is geared toward grandstanding and hype through the use of technology demonstrators which they have no intention of ever bringing to market. Pure speculation on my part of course. 

Besides my issue with SF's vaporware, my other criticism is the lack of a true 18650 line. Notice I only said, "line" as in a few models to satisfy the needs of an exponentially growing few. I don't mean a proprietary 18650 powered pack, I mean actual 18650 lights. SF could have cell's built to their requirements and put their name on it. I would purchase a 18650 UBR Invictus and probably several others if they'd offer them. I suppose that at some point the performance discrepancy between CR123's and rechargeable cells will be so vast that even SF will have to consider the possibility of a non-proprietary rechargeable. We can only hope.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 13, 2014)

My main complains isn't really about the lack of a 18650 line although it would be great to have. My main complain has more to do with a lack of neutral, warm or HCRI options other than the Minimus Vision. I once wrote to SF to look into offering some optional neutral heads or make some line of lights that are completely neutral tint, for example their Outdoorsman series would be great if offered in neutral or HCRI flavor. After all, isn't the Outdoorsman series made for use in the outdoors whereby a neutral tint would be more of a benefit? I am not expecting the entire line to be made neutral but at least keep it optional, just like the EB1 and EB2 where users could choose between the clicky or tactical version.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 14, 2014)

880arm said:


> I suppose it's always true that we have to wait until the end of the year to see what is actually released. SureFire definitely follows a different tactic than other companies where they "announce" new products that never come to fruition. I honestly believe they throw these ideas out there to see if they gain any traction with their big customers (military and government agencies). If there is interest, it gets produced. If not, it falls to the wayside.



I think that's okay to do at a trade show like Shot Show but to feature them in a catalog is another thing.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's the SF 2014 New Product Video, as usual, some of the lights have been touted earlier but not yet offered for sale:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kfAQnc3sxpM


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 14, 2014)

Great video. Most interesting to me, are the P1R peacekeeper and the ARC 3. 

The P1R looks too short to be using the existing proprietary SF rechargeable battery (which is about 1.5 times the length of an 18650) so I wonder if they are just using standard 18650?

The handle on the ARC 3 looks quite comfortable to hold yet the light has a massive uber throw head.


----------



## Random Dan (Jan 14, 2014)

monkeyboy said:


> Great video. Most interesting to me, are the P1R peacekeeper and the ARC 3.
> 
> The P1R looks too short to be using the existing proprietary SF rechargeable battery (which is about 1.5 times the length of an 18650) so I wonder if they are just using standard 18650?
> 
> The handle on the ARC 3 looks quite comfortable to hold yet the light has a massive uber throw head.


There is some discussion on page 2 of this thread about the P1R's battery.


----------



## Z-Tab (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm curious about the VOC tailcap. If that can be used to control voltage going to P60s, it will be a great accessory and a must-buy.

I didn't see any small EDC lights in the video. I'm hoping that there will be more to see at their SHOT Show booth.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 14, 2014)

Z-Tab said:


> I'm curious about the VOC tailcap. If that can be used to control voltage going to P60s, it will be a great accessory and a must-buy.
> 
> I didn't see any small EDC lights in the video. I'm hoping that there will be more to see at their SHOT Show booth.



That tailcap is very interesting. I will be curious to see exactly what it can do.

Your mention of small EDC lights just made me realize that is mainly what they have been releasing since the introduction of the EB1. Now we have the new EB2 along with updated versions of the E2DL and the Outdoorsman series lights. The L4 is the only one left that hasn't been upgraded, although it has supposedly been "upgraded" to 170 lumens. I wonder if they have anything else in the works.


----------



## Z-Tab (Jan 14, 2014)

Interesting. I don't think that they currently offer any small EDC lights, with nothing under 4" and the EB1 at 4.4".

I don't expect them to compete in the AAA category, but it would be nice if they made something that was relatively unobtrusive. It seems like a huge hole in their line-up to me.


----------



## sledhead (Jan 15, 2014)

The ARC lights look familiar..... I think they were in the 2010 catalog.


----------



## DAN92 (Jan 15, 2014)

Excellent video, the P1R is interesting.


----------



## Fast LT1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes they promise us new great lights every year, but has anyone wondered how many of those lights have technical difficulties and they never bring them to market because they would be an inferior product?


----------



## Xacto (Jan 15, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Glad I bought all the SureFire models I wanted to a few years back. Really not impressed with any of the newer, slippery, models.


Same for me, especially considering the price increase and lack of Lego-ability. That was for me in my early flashaholic days the reasoning behind spending that much money - if something breaks, I can replace it myself.



monkeyboy said:


> @pjandyho
> 
> I live in the UK and all of my Surefire stuff comes from ebay sellers in the US.


Thanks for mentioning it, maybe I should give that a try one day, too.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## bluebonnet (Jan 15, 2014)

Z-Tab said:


> I'm curious about the VOC tailcap. If that can be used to control voltage going to P60s, it will be a great accessory and a must-buy.
> 
> I didn't see any small EDC lights in the video. I'm hoping that there will be more to see at their SHOT Show booth.


 Like you, I'm also curious. I noticed the VOC tailcap in the product video was on the R2 Lawman. Wonder if this would function on my R1 Lawman? Many complained about the stiffness associated with the R1's tail switch, so perhaps this is Surefire's solution. That would be great.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 15, 2014)

Found this video referring to a "redesigned" Annihilator which has been increased to 5000 lumens of output. The beam hotspot looks pretty much white but I would say the spill might have a bit of a greenish tint  

Aside from that, I'm surprised by the size. 5000 lumens from a light that looks to be about the same size as the R1 Lawman.



If this light is every produced I'm not sure how well the composite green/white beam will work out for them. Even if it is "superior" to a plain white beam I think a lot of people would have trouble adjusting to it.


----------



## tonkem (Jan 15, 2014)

Interesting that they are claiming 5000 lumens in such a small light. Will it run for 30 sec on max, then step down to 800 lumens? Also, there is a large hole in the middle of the beam.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 15, 2014)

5000 lumens, I call BS on that! I've been to SHOT a few times, and most of those guys working the SF booth don't even know what brand or type of emitter are in the lights.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 15, 2014)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> 5000 lumens, I call BS on that! I've been to SHOT a few times, and most of those guys working the SF booth don't even know what brand or type of emitter are in the lights.



I thought they only struggled with getting the release dates right


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 15, 2014)

880arm said:


> I thought they only struggled with getting the release dates right



Ha ha, I'm telling you though, they didn't know Cree from Seoul from Luxeon back in 2006 & 2008.


----------



## tab665 (Jan 15, 2014)

hey, the dominator has been bumped up to 2400 lumens. on a few occasions I have saved money over the course of a 6 month or so period thinking the light would be released. its how me and wife were able to go to mexico for vacation last year! going to start saving up again, see if it comes out by summer.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 16, 2014)

OK, I *really *like what I see in this video, particularly the knurling on the tactical version of the P3X Fury (that's right, it actually has a knurled body!). It also features a crenelated bezel and what appears to be an improved anti-roll design on the head. It looks like a grown-up version of the Fury.

The P1R Peacekeeper makes another appearance illustrating its compact size and the Annihilator shows up again with a good shot of the redesigned body. It is very different than the design that was introduced last year.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmm... so the P1R uses 2 x 123. I always thought 'R' stands for rechargeable.


----------



## Aperture (Jan 16, 2014)

monkeyboy said:


> Hmm... so the P1R uses 2 x 123. I always thought 'R' stands for rechargeable.


It is, he's just rambling, even calls it a single mode light.

In the Surefure 2014 video the P1R has dual mode and is rechargeable. No mentioning of the 18650 compatibility however which was mentioned at last years show.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm actually excited about the R2 lawman with that VOC tailcap switch. If it's designed to fit on 6px/g2x/p2x/p3x tactical models, imagine what it could do to P60 hosts


----------



## tonkem (Jan 16, 2014)

wonder why no one at Shot ever shows us the LED upclose  I would like to have seen what the LED looks like for the Annihilator.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 16, 2014)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> 5000 lumens, I call BS on that! I've been to SHOT a few times, and most of those guys working the SF booth don't even know what brand or type of emitter are in the lights.




I think the proprietary green LED itself is what's making this lumen number possible but I also don't know how they go about measuring green light since meters are usually calibrated to a specific temperatures and I suppose wave length. As tonkem pointed out, with a hole in the center of the beam the size of a dinner plate at ceiling height, the green output won't be the only dissuading characteristic for the CPFer.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 16, 2014)

I saw Surefire's new products video and noticed a new tailcap for the Scout lights - one that has both a push button and accepts a pressure pad. I never understood why someone would run a Scout with the tapeswitch - if the switch or cord fails, you're pretty much hosed. The new ones look more like the XM style tailcap.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 17, 2014)

The new 2014 catalog is up on the SF website. Go to surefire.com and click on 'reference' at the top of the page.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 17, 2014)

monkeyboy said:


> The new 2014 catalog is up on the SF website. Go to surefire.com and click on 'reference' at the top of the page.



Thanks for posting. I actually checked before I went to bed last night and it wasn't up yet.

Looks like most of the bigger lights got a 20-25% bump in output. Wonder if this means they are moving over to XM-L2 emitters for the M3LT, M6LT, UNR Commander, etc.


----------



## Aperture (Jan 17, 2014)

Aperture said:


> It is, he's just rambling, even calls it a single mode light.
> 
> In the Surefure 2014 video the P1R has dual mode and is rechargeable. No mentioning of the 18650 compatibility however which was mentioned at last years show.


Selfcorrect: The catalog mentions two versions for the P1R, a (new) single and the dual mode. Both can run on two 123s or Li-Ion, no mention of which Li-Ion battery however.


----------



## tab665 (Jan 17, 2014)

880arm said:


> Thanks for posting. I actually checked before I went to bed last night and it wasn't up yet.
> 
> Looks like most of the bigger lights got a 20-25% bump in output. Wonder if this means they are moving over to XM-L2 emitters for the M3LT, M6LT, UNR Commander, etc.



it seems like in the photos that they have the older style optics too. then again, cant tell exactly without a straight on shot of the head


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 17, 2014)

There are many old pictures in the catalog, I wouldn't put too much weight on it. The UNR optic picture is from the early 500 lumens version, and the UBR picture is of an early prototype with the larger heatsink.


----------



## Lodogg2221 (Jan 17, 2014)

Man, R1 Lawman now listed as 50 lumens brighter at 800, but 8000 candela better? 16000 for the old one and 24000 for the new one. 
Plus the M3 series head is also listed as +200 lumens and almost 13000 candela better? 

I feel kinda ripped off since I just bought an M3LTs, lol.....guess if ever those show up, Ill have to see if they are really that much better. I wanted a long distance beam, and it seems that I should have waited just a bit.
The Lawman though is PLENTY bright as is. But, it seems I cant ever have enough Surefires, so maybe my collection will just grow instead of having pieces replaced.

On another note, I see too that they have the M3 upgrade heads, which appears to be a single mode M3LT head, for quite a bit less than the whole light. 

So, my new list of lights to get include the R2 Lawman (for the adjustable tailcap) or P1R if the tailcap becomes available for more lights than just the R2, maybe an M6LT, and one of those ARC lights if ever I win the lottery!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 17, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> There are many old pictures in the catalog, I wouldn't put too much weight on it. The UNR optic picture is from the early 500 lumens version, and the UBR picture is of an early prototype with the larger heatsink.



My thoughts exactly. E.g. They always show the preproduction M6LT head with 5 fins, which I think is better looking than the 6 fin production version. Well at least they haven't gone crazy with the vapourware models in this year's catalog. I'd be surprised if we see the Dominator or the ARC lights in 2014 but everything else seems plausible.


----------



## Lodogg2221 (Jan 17, 2014)

monkeyboy said:


> My thoughts exactly. E.g. They always show the preproduction M6LT head with 5 fins, which I think is better looking than the 6 fin production version. Well at least they haven't gone crazy with the vapourware models in this year's catalog. I'd be surprised if we see the Dominator or the ARC lights in 2014 but everything else seems plausible.



I was thinking the same thing about the possible availability of the lights listed as "new". Some are already available, and others have been in the works for a while. 
If they are going to come out, Ill have at least one new Surefire this year....oh, who am I kidding. Ill get more than one....lol.


----------



## Illluminator (Jan 17, 2014)

The EB1 got a new LED/Optic with 6,400 Candela...less throw but maybe better efficiency?


----------



## Random Dan (Jan 17, 2014)

Illluminator said:


> The EB1 got a new LED/Optic with 6,400 Candela...less throw but maybe better efficiency?


That's somewhat disappointing. I'd like to see some beamshot comparisons.


----------



## tonywalker23 (Jan 18, 2014)

So is this an eb1 coming later or the one available now?


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 18, 2014)

I think it's a running change to replace the Cree XP-E with an Osram Oslon Square.


----------



## tonywalker23 (Jan 18, 2014)

What does that mean for the average user?

I had an eb1 when it first came out. But I'm in the market for another. I read that if it has a clear lens instead of slightly frosted it was new. I was wondering how to make sure I got one that didn't preflash and 'die' after trying to strobe it. Now this throws a kink I'm my search I guess. This will be my last ligjt purchase for a very long time. Want to get something good.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 18, 2014)

You shouldn't have an issue with old inventory if you purchase your light from a dealer that sells a lot of lights, but you could always call and ask when their last shipment of EB1 came in.


----------



## tonywalker23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Would the Cree and Osram look different if I compared them before purchasing?
Would the Osram still have the green tint on low like the first eb1's and would it not work with Surefire rechargeable 123's til the voltage dropped?


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 18, 2014)

If you paid close attention, you can identify the LED through the optic. I'm only guessing on the Osram LED, as that's what the EB2 uses and an XP-E2 wouldn't change beam characteristics significantly.

Current controlled lights will always have a green tint on reduced output modes, but I've heard that the EB1 has already gotten a firmware upgrade for the strobe and lithium-phosphate issues.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 19, 2014)

FPSRelic said:


> I'm actually excited about the R2 lawman with that VOC tailcap switch. If it's designed to fit on 6px/g2x/p2x/p3x tactical models, imagine what it could do to P60 hosts



A P or G series version would be more than awesome. As it stands now they are only mentioning it for the Lawman which has a larger body, however the tailcap should fit and work on the other SF rechargeables (R1, UNR Commander, UBR Invictus). I can't tell what size body is on the P1R Peacekeeper but its tailcap looks similar to the R1 so it may be a possibility as well. You can get a glimpse of the VOC tailcap in action at the beginning of the first video below.



tonkem said:


> wonder why no one at Shot ever shows us the LED upclose  I would like to have seen what the LED looks like for the Annihilator.



You can get a good look at the LED at the 3:20 mark of this video. It's a monster.



This second video has some footage of the "new" 2211 Luminox and Y300 Ultra. Of course both were introduced at last year's show as well.


----------



## Aperture (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's the Surefire video from Going Gear:


The use of regular 18650s confirmed for the P1R and man that VOC talcap looks sweet.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jan 20, 2014)

Aperture said:


> Here's the Surefire video from Going Gear:
> 
> 
> The use of regular 18650s confirmed for the P1R and man that VOC talcap looks sweet.




Gotta love Marshal. He knows what questions to ask.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 20, 2014)

FPSRelic said:


> Gotta love Marshal. He knows what questions to ask.



Very true. Hands down that's the best SF video to come out of SHOT Show. The SureFire rep sounded like he knew his stuff too.

Going back to my original post it looks like some of my wishlist items are going to be checked off :thumbsup:



880arm said:


> Until more info is available, I've started working on my own personal "wish list" for the 2014 offerings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If the rep was correct and "90%" will be making it to market, then that will be an improvement. Since several of the items have been in development for a few years, hopefully this means they will make it out this year.
As with #1 but I expect this one fairly soon - 18650 baby! 
The VOC tailcap provides an option for the R1, UNR, and UBR. A version for the 1" body lights is next on my wishlist.
Nothing shown at SHOT Show but then again, things like holsters aren't the most exciting topic
Well, it was just a wish . . . .

I really like the revised P3X and would like to see that make it to market with its knurled body and anti-roll head. The Fury ScoutLight also presents some interesting possibilities once the heads begin shipping separately. I just know they will be priced sky high but it seems like they would open up the possibility of a LEGO'd E-series Fury :rock:.

It's also good to see some of the existing lights receiving upgrades. My wallet is hurting just from thinking about them


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 20, 2014)

I can't watch these videos, but the knurling added to the fury series is great. Either coincidence or sf is actually listening here, because I don't think I was alone complaining about that being my biggest complaint.


----------



## Aperture (Jan 20, 2014)

FPSRelic said:


> Gotta love Marshal. He knows what questions to ask.


Absolutely a lot better than the others but he could've asked for a bit more details about the VOC tailcap, like compatibility with current models and time to market.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jan 20, 2014)

This year there is not too a lot new LED stuff in the catalog: UDR Dominator, P1R Peachekeeper, R2 Lawman, IR1 Lilluminator, V1 Vampire. The other lights are already available.

Regarding the P1R and the R2, I have doubts that this lights really use a single 18650 cell. I guess it will be an battery pack that is more or less similar to the battery pack used in the R2, UBR and UNR, maybe with a shorter cell or optimized packaging (therefore reduced size). I assume the VOC switch works similar like the 4 way switch. I guess the VOC switch will have inside different resisitors with different values, if the wheel is used this different values are detected by the light head.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 20, 2014)

Really glad they are adding knurling and anti roll features to the P3X


----------



## tobrien (Jan 20, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Really glad they are adding knurling and anti roll features to the P3X



I'm _betting_ they're trying to make it *the* replacement for the 9P. I'd also wager that they'll add knurling and anti-roll to the P2X line and make that a total replacement (for their current product offerings) to the 6P. 

Call me crazy, but I think that's what the reason is. Granted, the P2X and P3X are super slick anyways and need the knurling, but I think there's an ulterior motive though.


----------



## 1911litup (Jan 20, 2014)

tab665 said:


> for crying out loud, im ready for the dominator. been eyeing that since the 2011 shot show unveil.



+1 on the Dominator! That looks like a VERY nice light....


----------



## R.W.D. (Jan 20, 2014)

The slickness of the p3X in cold weather and when wet is a freakin joke I had to wrap it in self adhering silicone tape just to get a slight grip in the cold weather. 
My fury combat light is "ok" being that it has the combat grip to help in wet or cold conditions.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 20, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Really glad they are adding knurling and anti roll features to the P3X


I agree. :thumbsup:

Yep, reinventing the wheel again, the solutions to these issues were found years ago, right?

What next, the ability to Lego heads, bodies and tailcaps? 

plus ça change...


----------



## cland72 (Jan 20, 2014)

tobrien said:


> I'm _betting_ they're trying to make it *the* replacement for the 9P. I'd also wager that they'll add knurling and anti-roll to the P2X line and make that a total replacement (for their current product offerings) to the 6P.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I think that's what the reason is. Granted, the P2X and P3X are super slick anyways and need the knurling, but I think there's an ulterior motive though.





Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I agree. :thumbsup:
> 
> Yep, reinventing the wheel again, the solutions to these issues were found years ago, right?
> 
> ...



These complaints have come from CPF ever since the new generation rolled out. I'm guessing we're not the only ones with these complaints if they are finally making the changes we've been wishing for...


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 20, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> I can't watch these videos, but the knurling added to the fury series is great. Either coincidence or sf is actually listening here, because I don't think I was alone complaining about that being my biggest complaint.



They went from the best knurling in the industry to none at all. Seriously, who was the idiot executive who thought that was a great idea. :ironic:


I mean it's bad enough someone designed these slippery messes of lights. But someone higher up actually thought they were good enough to be brought to market!


Along with the anti-roll feature and lego-ability... Damn! With the exception of the guy who designed the G2, apparently PK was the only one at SureFire who knew what the Hell he was doing, as far as designs go.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 20, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Really glad they are adding knurling and anti roll features to the P3X



Seems that if you want the more pragmatic dual-output version, you're still stuck with the slippery mess of a light.


----------



## Sean (Jan 20, 2014)

That's why I like the E2DL Ultra. At least it has some knurling and fits nicely in my hand. Wanted to try the EB2 Tactical but it would be way too slick for my hands.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 21, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> They went from the best knurling in the industry to none at all. Seriously, who was the idiot executive who thought that was a great idea. :ironic:
> 
> 
> I mean it's bad enough someone designed these slippery messes of lights. But someone higher up actually thought they were good enough to be brought to market!
> ...





Monocrom said:


> Seems that if you want the more pragmatic dual-output version, you're still stuck with the slippery mess of a light.





Sean said:


> That's why I like the E2DL Ultra. At least it has some knurling and fits nicely in my hand. Wanted to try the EB2 Tactical but it would be way too slick for my hands.


Precisely! That's why I too love my E2DL Ultra. I like the Fury for its simplicity but the "slippery mess of a light" is putting me off sometimes. That's why I always EDC the E2DL Ultra despite knowing that the crenellations and the fabric of my pocket doesn't go hand in hand. My current favorite SF lights are the R1 Lawman and the E2DL Ultra because they just felt so good in my hands. Never really bought much of any other SF lights ever since PK left and a bunch of crap designers took over the show.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 21, 2014)

Even back when the E1B first came out, nearly everyone modded it by using a different E-series tailcap. One with some checkering on it. Whether it was the Z68, stock E2D tailcap, or Z57. Yeah, here's an idea; let's give a short, incredibly slippery light something to help the user actually hold onto it.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 21, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Never really bought much of any other SF lights ever since PK left and a bunch of crap designers took over the show.



I do prefer the knurling but that's a bit harsh.


----------



## lightfooted (Jan 21, 2014)

monkeyboy said:


> I do prefer the knurling but that's a bit harsh.



Do you think it undeserved?


----------



## cland72 (Jan 21, 2014)

lightfooted said:


> Do you think it undeserved?



I think "crap designers" is unnecessary. Yes, the lights aren't as ergonomic as they used to be, but they are still robust and pleasing to the eye. That must account for something.


----------



## goofyman (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi SureFire Fans
Don't know if you have seen, but the new Surefire Brochure is out on the official homage for downloading as a PDF file. http://www.surefire.com/brochures
Lot's of nice flashlight is's starts on page 32.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 22, 2014)

A couple of more videos from SHOT Show

The first shows the VOC tailcap of the R2 in action. In some of the videos I have thought it looked like the switch changed output in a series of steps but, in this video the changes appear smoother. I still can't tell whether it functions like the variable output of the Titan or more like the control rings on the UB3T, UNR Commander etc.



This second video is just another short overview of the Y300. Although the magnetic "holster" sounds pretty neat I don't know how secure it would hold the ~$250 light (at retail). However, if it works well, it would provide some interesting carry options.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 22, 2014)

880arm said:


> I still can't tell whether it functions like the variable output of the Titan or more like the control rings on the UB3T, UNR Commander etc.


It should function like the T1A Titan because Thomas Carlson mentioned in the video that it uses a potentiometer in the design. Watch 0:55 onwards.

http://youtu.be/5HaA4qqj2uA


----------



## 880arm (Jan 22, 2014)

I heard that too. It's just that some of the videos seem to show it changing levels in discrete steps but it's probably just my old eyes playing tricks on me :duh2:


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 22, 2014)

880arm said:


> I heard that too. It's just that some of the videos seem to show it changing levels in discrete steps but it's probably just my old eyes playing tricks on me :duh2:


You are right. I have been seeing that too. Maybe these are early production switches and they have yet to iron out some of the issues. What I really want to know is, is it possible to access max output by mashing on the max blast tail cap and returning back to where I was on the previous output when I release the tail cap? None of the video seem to show it clearly. I just find the R1 Lawman so stupid. After I mash the tail cap for max, it left me in total darkness instead of bringing me back where I was last on when I release the tail cap. Shouldn't the light perform like the LX2 or EB2T?


----------



## 880arm (Jan 23, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> . . . What I really want to know is, is it possible to access max output by mashing on the max blast tail cap and returning back to where I was on the previous output when I release the tail cap? . . .



That's a good question and I'm not sure I have seen that operation in any of the videos. For my purposes I think I would prefer the switch operate as you described but I can see why others may want it the other way.


----------



## tab665 (Jan 24, 2014)

has anyone seen a video where someone asks if there is a release date for the dominator. ive checked quit a few on youtube but no one asks the million dollar question.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh my! I'll take all of them at that price! 


ARC-2 Product Page

ARC-3 Product Page


----------



## tonkem (Jan 27, 2014)

Says price to be determined on both?


----------



## 880arm (Jan 28, 2014)

tonkem said:


> Says price to be determined on both?



Sorry, I should have explained. The price shows $0.00 on the left where you would normally add them to the cart.

They will probably be priced about the same as a slightly used Chevy but it's encouraging to see a couple of lights that have been "in development" for so long finally show up on the site.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm seeing $0.00 too :duh2:

I really like the look of the ARC-3. I'd be interested to see how it compares to some of the latest LED throwers like the thrunite TN32 and olight sr95.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 28, 2014)

I am very interested in the VOX tailcap.


----------



## Z-Tab (Jan 28, 2014)

Surprised to see the ARC lights actually make it as far as the website, but I guess they made a big deal about how they plan to release everything they announced. I fear that the ARCs will cost much more than the Polarion equivalents, so I may be waiting a long time before I find one that I can afford to pick up.


----------



## Lurveleven (Jan 28, 2014)

I will not be surprised if the ARC-2 will end up at $5k+. I wonder how it will compare to Lemax LX70.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 28, 2014)

Lurveleven said:


> I will not be surprised if the ARC-2 will end up at $5k+. I wonder how it will compare to Lemax LX70.



Me either. It's basically a HellFighter 5 with a handle. The HF 3 is already over $5K so it seems almost certain this one will be even higher than that.

Speaking of the HF5, its product page is also online now.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 29, 2014)

The Hellfighter and the Beast are search lights developed purely for military use, with a few being sold off to wealthy collectors, meaning they can charge whatever they like for it. 

I get the impression that the ARC lights are intended for mainstream production (as well as military use). They've had much more time to develop it and to bring the costs down, so I'm going to guess $2500 for the ARC-3 and $4000 for the ARC-2.


----------



## tab665 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lurveleven said:


> I will not be surprised if the ARC-2 will end up at $5k+. I wonder how it will compare to Lemax LX70.


based on what Patriot has posted, the LX70 is a complete monster. I would choose it over a SF HID any day.


----------



## mega_lumens (Jan 29, 2014)

In one presentation a SF rep described Y300 as a special light developed for correctional facility use because regular flashlights could be used as a weapon. How is Y300 safer though, it's still a compact metallic brick that can be used as an impact object or a projectile in prison environment.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 29, 2014)

mega_lumens said:


> In one presentation a SF rep described Y300 as a special light developed for correctional facility use because regular flashlights could be used as a weapon. How is Y300 safer though, it's still a compact metallic brick that can be used as an impact object or a projectile in prison environment.



My guess is they are referring to the fact it wouldn't make a very good club, like a Mag-lite, or striking implement, like most 2-cell lights. I don't think they meant it would be harmless by any means. Any motivated individual with ill intent can hurt you with just about anything.

Last year they were saying the light was developed because one of the bosses thought it was a good idea. I have a feeling the story about the correctional officers is more a story of a (potential) product finding a use rather than being designed to address that specific need. 

All that aside, I'm a little more intrigued by the Y300 this year with the introduction of the magnetic "holster." My first thought is that couldn't possibly be a good idea but, if it works, it could be pretty slick.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 29, 2014)

Z-Tab said:


> Surprised to see the ARC lights actually make it as far as the website, but I guess they made a big deal about how they plan to release everything they announced. I fear that the ARCs will cost much more than the Polarion equivalents, so I may be waiting a long time before I find one that I can afford to pick up.




... and yet they still don't have the Dominator up or even updated output figures for the UBR Invictus.


----------



## 880arm (Feb 1, 2014)

KROMATICS said:


> ... and yet they still don't have the Dominator up or even updated output figures for the UBR Invictus.



Hopefully one of these days they will have them! Even though they announced the upgraded Invictus, M3LT, M6LT etc. there is no telling when they will start shipping the XM-L2 versions.

Ran across a couple of more videos from SHOT Show. The first shows the P1R Peacekeeper and the 2nd features the P3X Fury Tactical showing the knurled (prototype?) body.



​


----------



## Dr Evil (Feb 2, 2014)

I see the Annihilator has already been posted. 5k lumens seems bogus to me. Judging by the video, my Maglite with a green PT54 most put out 10k lumens if the SF puts out 5k.:ironic:


----------



## DAN92 (Feb 2, 2014)

The P1R will be my next purchase, hoping that this light either available in 2014.:candle:


----------



## tobrien (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe I'm just weird but every time I see the P1R model name I think of Puerto Rico.


----------



## IsaacL (Feb 3, 2014)

I wish they'd stick that VOC tail cap on all their lights. Limiting a light to a handful of discrete levels seems backward in the 21st century. I'd rather have a light start on high and be able to dial it back if needed. I also like that the VOC is an add-on solution and not something built into the head. Maybe I'm just weird! 

@Tobrian Keep having the same thought as well.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 3, 2014)

If the VOC works with a Fury, I would assume one could put it on a 6P with Malkoff M61 and have an infinitely variable light - am I getting that right?


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 3, 2014)

cland72 said:


> If the VOC works with a Fury, I would assume one could put it on a 6P with Malkoff M61 and have an infinitely variable light - am I getting that right?


That will be awesome! But I guess we won't know anything until the final production is out and someone gets it to try it out.


----------



## Aperture (Feb 4, 2014)

cland72 said:


> If the VOC works with a Fury, I would assume one could put it on a 6P with Malkoff M61 and have an infinitely variable light - am I getting that right?


Yes, but the VOC switch has only been shown on models with a bigger diameter than the 1inch tube of the 6P or P2X so it won't fit. Hence my remark that the interviewers should have asked about future compatibility releases.


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 4, 2014)

Aperture said:


> Yes, but the VOC switch has only been shown on models with a bigger diameter than the 1inch tube of the 6P or P2X so it won't fit. *Hence my remark that the interviewers should have asked about future compatibility releases.*


I doubt it is in Surefire's interests to make the VOC switch compatible with other models although it would be nice to have.


----------



## 880arm (Feb 4, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> I doubt it is in Surefire's interests to make the VOC switch compatible with other models although it would be nice to have.



You're probably right and it would be very nice to see.


----------



## iapyx (Feb 11, 2014)

880arm said:


> They actually raised the prices on several products. I was looking at that the other day and was a little surprised to see some of the prices that changed.
> 
> 
> G2D Fire Rescue - Increased from $125 to $145 (+16%)
> ...



I used to look forward to see what SF had to show at the Shot Shows, but this time I had forgotten all about it. Finally i had a look at this thread only to be convinced why I had started losing my interest. Maybe next year. But seeing that SF increased the prices of their lights I doubt it. I am happy to own a UB3T acquired for a relative low price. But it's the last light so far that I have bought.


----------



## 880arm (Feb 14, 2014)

Several of the IR/LED weapon lights are scheduled to be released next followed by some of the handheld lights being released by late March/April. I'm not going to hold my breath but I do have my fingers crossed!

Now for some good news to offset some of the sting from the recent price increases. SureFire announced this week that they have reduced the prices on their 6PX and G2X family of lights. You can get the full breakdown here.



​
Actual retail prices should drop below $60 (or maybe even $50) for the G2X and under $70 for the 6PX. There has already been price movement among some online retailers.


----------



## Reconroger0321 (Feb 16, 2014)

carrot said:


> I want to see Surefire work more on compact lights. We used to have really cool little pocket lights like the E1e and now when we look at the EB1 that thing is MASSIVE.


That is my sentiment, exactly. Fenix, Streamlight and other companies have rushed in to fill this market and some have done pretty well.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 16, 2014)

Reconroger0321 said:


> That is my sentiment, exactly. Fenix, Streamlight and other companies have rushed in to fill this market and some have done pretty well.



yeah it would be nice to see a single cell light from SF that really packs a punch IMO


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 17, 2014)

The U2 Ultra is still only 140 lumens? I'm really surprised they haven't done something with that.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 17, 2014)

KDOG3 said:


> The U2 Ultra is still only 140 lumens? I'm really surprised they haven't done something with that.



here's what I'm thinking: perhaps SF doesn't see much value in the control ring lights. I know they have the Kroma MILSPEC, too, but that's about it. I don't believe the MILSPEC Kroma has gotten any love either

note: I'm not talking about the "twist to select white or IR" weapon light heads


----------



## bluebonnet (Feb 17, 2014)

The U2 Ultra remains my favorite light that I use around the house. I don't know, it just suits me. Sure, I'd like more out the front, but I use what is there and with no complaints.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 17, 2014)

bluebonnet said:


> The U2 Ultra remains my favorite light that I use around the house. I don't know, it just suits me. Sure, I'd like more out the front, but I use what is there and with no complaints.


yeah the U2 is an amazing light. I sold mine because I needed the cash more at the time, but if mine had a better tint I wouldn't have even considered selling it. I actually have been planning on buying another one


----------



## cland72 (Feb 18, 2014)

I still stand by my statement that if SF came out with a 6P-style light with an infinite adjustment control ring, it would sell incredibly well. Wouldn't be that hard to incorporate a XML2 emitter - if you could dial from 1-500 lumens in a 6P, I wouldn't need another light.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 18, 2014)

Larger LEDs require a larger reflector, so if you put an XM-L or XM-L2 in a 6PX, it would have very little throw. Even the Fury, with its larger head, only has about 9,400 candela.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 18, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Larger LEDs require a larger reflector, so if you put an XM-L or XM-L2 in a 6PX, it would have very little throw. Even the Fury, with its larger head, only has about 9,400 candela.



I'd imagine that most LEO customers wouldn't need something that threw more than 50 yards, but would want it to light up their entire peripheral. This could be easily accomplished by sticking a XML in a 6PX.

I guess I'll have to stick with getting a XML P60 drop in made...


----------



## tobrien (Feb 19, 2014)

cland72 said:


> I'd imagine that most LEO customers wouldn't need something that threw more than 50 yards, but would want it to light up their entire peripheral. This could be easily accomplished by sticking a XML in a 6PX.
> 
> I guess I'll have to stick with getting a XML P60 drop in made...



I'd tend to agree with you there. To the other extreme, I highly doubt LEOs need anything in regards to aspheric, high lux lights


----------



## carrot (Feb 20, 2014)

880arm said:


> Several of the IR/LED weapon lights are scheduled to be released next followed by some of the handheld lights being released by late March/April. I'm not going to hold my breath but I do have my fingers crossed!
> 
> Now for some good news to offset some of the sting from the recent price increases. SureFire announced this week that they have reduced the prices on their 6PX and G2X family of lights. You can get the full breakdown here.
> 
> ...



A quick look over at B&H shows the G2X at $49 and the 6PX at $63. At those prices, they're no-brainers for tough, knockaround lights that won't make you wince to use hard. 

I am glad Surefire is relaxing their prices on these models. They are great entry-level lights to Surefire and a huge relief from their usual insane pricing.

I will probably snag one when they are back in stock, as I have the original first-gen 6PX.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 20, 2014)

carrot said:


> A quick look over at B&H shows the G2X at $49 and the 6PX at $63. At those prices, they're no-brainers for tough, knockaround lights that won't make you wince to use hard.
> 
> I am glad Surefire is relaxing their prices on these models. They are great entry-level lights to Surefire and a huge relief from their usual insane pricing.
> 
> I will probably snag one when they are back in stock, as I have the original first-gen 6PX.



I wonder if the drop in pricing at Surefire's level will trickle down to authorized re-sellers? Is it possible B&H pricing will go even lower?


----------



## carrot (Feb 20, 2014)

cland72 said:


> I wonder if the drop in pricing at Surefire's level will trickle down to authorized re-sellers? Is it possible B&H pricing will go even lower?



I think that the new Surefire pricing has already reached B&H.


----------



## 880arm (Feb 21, 2014)

carrot said:


> . . . At those prices, they're no-brainers for tough, knockaround lights that won't make you wince to use hard.



Very true. These lights don't receive the same attention as some of the other models but they are very nice lights in their own right.



cland72 said:


> I wonder if the drop in pricing at Surefire's level will trickle down to authorized re-sellers? Is it possible B&H pricing will go even lower?



I suspect $49 and $63 will be the lowest advertised prices we see since they are in line with SureFire's typical Minimum Advertised Prices.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 22, 2014)

cland72 said:


> I wonder if the drop in pricing at Surefire's level will trickle down to authorized re-sellers? Is it possible B&H pricing will go even lower?



like 880arm said, I highly doubt BHPV can sell them any lower than that. :/

I doubt BH is making much at all selling them at those prices, as well


----------



## 880arm (Feb 22, 2014)

Technically any retailer can sell them below that price but they can't advertise it. Of course, like tobrien said, that would cut deeply into their profit margin.


----------



## bluebonnet (Feb 25, 2014)

The Surefire M6LT-B (1,200 lumens) is currently showing up on the B&H website for $318.50 as a possible new release down the road.


----------



## Sean (Feb 25, 2014)

bluebonnet said:


> The Surefire M6LT-B (1,200 lumens) is currently showing up on the B&H website for $318.50 as a possible new release down the road.



The Surefire UB3T-B 1,000 lumen version is also on their website to be released in 3-5 weeks.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll believe it all when someone posts about their brand new SureFire model.... in hand.


----------



## 880arm (Feb 25, 2014)

bluebonnet said:


> The Surefire M6LT-B (1,200 lumens) is currently showing up on the B&H website for $318.50 as a possible new release down the road.



Good find. They are also showing the P1R Peacekeeper as well as the upgraded M3LT & M3LT-S, UBR Invictus, and several other lights. I'm not quite ready to hold my breath yet but these are pretty good signs.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 26, 2014)

Sean said:


> The Surefire UB3T-B 1,000 lumen version is also on their website to be released in 3-5 weeks.



do you think it's an XM-L*2* upgrade?


----------



## tonkem (Feb 26, 2014)

Being that the models you listed have the option to "add to cart" then they will be in BH's hands soon. I am interested in the P1R. 880arm, I am sure you already ordered yours, right?The dominator still shows est release May 2014, so it is not immediately going to be released. 



880arm said:


> Good find. They are also showing the P1R Peacekeeper as well as the upgraded M3LT & M3LT-S, UBR Invictus, and several other lights. I'm not quite ready to hold my breath yet but these are pretty good signs.


----------



## KROMATICS (Feb 28, 2014)

880arm said:


> ​



I wish they would lower the price on the G2X Fire Rescue version.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2014)

KROMATICS said:


> I wish they would lower the price on the G2X Fire Rescue version.



Made for a specialized market. Doubt that model will ever go down in price.


----------



## tab665 (Mar 14, 2014)

tonkem said:


> Being that the models you listed have the option to "add to cart" then they will be in BH's hands soon. I am interested in the P1R. 880arm, I am sure you already ordered yours, right?The dominator still shows est release May 2014, so it is not immediately going to be released.



hopefully the dominator does come out in may. i've been saving up to get one once/if a couple positive user reviews pop up.


----------



## Sean (Mar 14, 2014)

The Peacekeeper is also listed as coming soon.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2014)

Guys.... It's SureFire.

"Coming Soon," for SureFire, can mean anytime between now and 4 years from now. With a realistic possibility that the prototype being shown now will not look anything like the final Production model.


----------



## Sean (Mar 14, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Guys.... It's SureFire.
> 
> "Coming Soon," for SureFire, can mean anytime between now and 4 years from now. With a realistic possibility that the prototype being shown now will not look anything like the final Production model.



Really? Nooooo


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 17, 2014)

bluebonnet said:


> The U2 Ultra remains my favorite light that I use around the house. I don't know, it just suits me. Sure, I'd like more out the front, but I use what is there and with no complaints.


I had my U2 modified with a neutral tint XP-G and it is one of my favorite lights for just about any use. It is my go-to light for night hikes or any trips away from the campsite at night, like trips to the out-house if in a campground. I actually pieced together a U2A (SSC) head and a Lux5 that was bored out to fit 18650's to make my perfect light. Luuuuuv it.


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 17, 2014)

cland72 said:


> I still stand by my statement that if SF came out with a 6P-style light with an infinite adjustment control ring, it would sell incredibly well. Wouldn't be that hard to incorporate a XML2 emitter - if you could dial from 1-500 lumens in a 6P, I wouldn't need another light.



That would be a good host for all the single level P60's out there. They could all be instant U2's.


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 17, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Larger LEDs require a larger reflector, so if you put an XM-L or XM-L2 in a 6PX, it would have very little throw. Even the Fury, with its larger head, only has about 9,400 candela.


That is why XP-Es are still my favorite LED in small lights I use outdoors where you need at least some throw. I even have one in a SureFire KL3. 10,000 lux from a 550mA light.


----------



## PocketRocket (Mar 23, 2014)

*Poof*


----------



## tab665 (Apr 11, 2014)

I called surefire yesterday and inquired about the dominator. I was told theyre shooting for the end of june. I was also told that when I asked of facebook a couple years ago though.


----------



## newbie66 (May 3, 2014)

They caught me off guard when they released the E1D LED Defender. I did not see that model in the promotional video.


----------



## 880arm (May 3, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> They caught me off guard when they released the E1D LED Defender. I did not see that model in the promotional video.



It caught a bunch of us off guard. In fact, it even caught SureFire off guard a little bit as it was accidentally listed on their website a little earlier than it was supposed to.

Here's hoping we see a few of the other new lights come along soon.


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2014)

What's the big deal?

The E1D existed long before SureFire announced an official version. Thanks to CPFers legoing their own.


----------



## 270winchester (May 4, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> What's the big deal?
> 
> The E1D existed long before SureFire announced an official version. Thanks to CPFers legoing their own.



Does the E2DL Ultra head get >300 lumens on one cell body using a primary?

The EB1 is putting out between 200 and 250 I thought.


----------



## Tana (May 4, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> What's the big deal?
> 
> The E1D existed long before SureFire announced an official version. Thanks to CPFers legoing their own.



:thumbsup:  

Although I can't wait to add this OFFICIAL E1D to the collection...


----------



## Craig K (May 4, 2014)

Where do you get the single cell black surefire body from to do this lego? What is it an e1e or something? Also does a e2dl head work with one single cell? Please help. Also Tana what LED is in the bottom light in your pic? isn't that the old incan e2d head?


----------



## Tana (May 4, 2014)

Craig K said:


> Where do you get the single cell black surefire body from to do this lego? What is it an e1e or something? Also does a e2dl head work with one single cell? Please help. Also Tana what LED is in the bottom light in your pic? isn't that the old incan e2d head?



Oh, I lego'ed this for a photo session, I don't keep them this way... they are slightly different on my shelf...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dicts-Unite!&p=4430497&viewfull=1#post4430497

E2DL works on E1E body with RCR123 or IMR16340 cell but with reduced power... This one is modded with reflector and XPG2 cool white LED running at 1.4 Amps for some more serious power...

As for lower light, yes that is a head from E2D, the original incan version... it hosts one of my custom SingLED modules for incan e-series with Nichia 219 LED...

Again, I can't wait to grab one of these new E1D LEDs... (for me) a very appealing Surefire in a long time... the last one was LX2-Ultra that never saw the light...


----------



## Craig K (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the answers Tana,...Cheers.


----------



## Monocrom (May 4, 2014)

Craig K said:


> Where do you get the single cell black surefire body from to do this lego? What is it an e1e or something?



Black instead of the more common O.D. SureFire E1E model.


----------



## monkeyboy (May 24, 2014)

The price of the ARC-3 and ARC-2 is now up on the SF website. 

ARC-3 = $1300 
ARC-2 = $2200

That's not bad at all.


----------



## newbie66 (May 24, 2014)

monkeyboy said:


> The price of the ARC-3 and ARC-2 is now up on the SF website.
> 
> ARC-3 = $1300
> ARC-2 = $2200
> ...



HOLY CRAP! That is more expensive than expensive!


----------



## 880arm (May 24, 2014)

Expensive yes but less than I expected. Compared to the HellFighter 5's MRSP of $4,300 the ARC-2 looks like a steal at "only" $2,200!

I expected them to have similar pricing since the ARC-2 looks basically like a HellFighter 5 on a stick.


----------



## newbie66 (May 24, 2014)

880arm said:


> Expensive yes but less than I expected. Compared to the HellFighter 5's MRSP of $4,300 the ARC-2 looks like a steal at "only" $2,200!
> 
> I expected them to have similar pricing since the ARC-2 looks basically like a HellFighter 5 on a stick.



You make a good point. And the ARCs series is more portable too.


----------



## monkeyboy (May 24, 2014)

It's even more of a "bargain" if you take into account that the ARC-2 comes with a built in battery pack and the Hellfighter doesn't. The ARC-2 is not a lot more expensive than the Polarion PH-40 when it was released IIRC. Would be interesting to see a comparison between the two.


----------



## Craig K (May 24, 2014)

Both around the same price but wich light is better the Surefire ARC-2 or the Polarion PH-40???


----------



## newbie66 (May 25, 2014)

Craig K said:


> Both around the same price but wich light is better the Surefire ARC-2 or the Polarion PH-40???




It does not matter which one is better. If you want one just get both of them.


----------



## KROMATICS (May 25, 2014)

Still no sign of the Dominator or even the updated lumen output of the UBR Invictus featured in the 2014 catalog.


----------



## newbie66 (May 25, 2014)

KROMATICS said:


> Still no sign of the Dominator or even the updated lumen output of the UBR Invictus featured in the 2014 catalog.



Typical of Surefire. May never be released.


----------



## 880arm (May 26, 2014)

KROMATICS said:


> Still no sign of the Dominator or even the updated lumen output of the UBR Invictus featured in the 2014 catalog.



. . . or the upgraded P2X Fury, M3LT, M6LT, UB3T Invictus, UNR Commander, R1 Lawman, M500L, M500LT, M900L, M900LT and M962LT. 

Also, like you said, they haven't released the Dominator but we are also still waiting on (or hoping for) the R2 Lawman, P1R Peacekeeper, redesigned P3X Fury, Y300 Ultra, IR1 Illuminator, V1 Vampire, 2211 Luminox, X300V, X400V-IR, X400-IR, XVL2, P2X Fury Weaponlight, P3X Fury Weaponlight, and probably some others I'm forgetting. :thinking:

On the plus side of things, they have released quite a few new products since SHOT Show. Of the top of my head, I think we have seen the new X400V-GN, M600P/620P Fury ScoutLights, DSF Forends, HellFighter 5, ARC-2, ARC-3, Maximus Vision and E1D LED Defender. 

Seems like there was a lot of focus on the weapon lights so far this year but we're not even half-way through yet. Maybe we will see a few more new/upgraded lights before the year is out. :twothumbs


----------



## DAN92 (May 26, 2014)

I would have liked having the P1R for this summer. 

Patience.....


----------



## cland72 (May 27, 2014)

Looks like B&H Photo has the new M600P Fury Scoutlight in stock and ready to ship for $244. Description has it rated for 600 lumens.


----------



## PocketRocket (May 28, 2014)

*Poof*


----------



## Monocrom (May 28, 2014)

Availability dates from SureFire?? 

Sorry but anything SureFire says, regarding availability, is absolutely worthless. It's a running joke that all of us have known since at least 2008. Any announcement from SureFire as to when new models will be in stock at your favorite online shops is empty B.S. (It really is. I'm not being sarcastic.) You'll know a new model is out when one of us makes a topic about his brand new SureFire model (complete with pics.).


----------



## cland72 (May 28, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Availability dates from SureFire??
> 
> Sorry but anything SureFire says, regarding availability, is absolutely worthless. It's a running joke that all of us have known since at least 2008. Any announcement from SureFire as to when new models will be in stock at your favorite online shops is empty B.S. (It really is. I'm not being sarcastic.) You'll know a new model is out when one of us makes a topic about his brand new SureFire model (complete with pics.).



Yep. As much as I love Surefire (the products and the customer service), they suck at estimating release dates.


----------



## 880arm (May 28, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Yep. As much as I love Surefire (the products and the customer service), they suck at estimating release dates.



Agreed. I've quit even asking about them any more (for the most part).


----------



## PocketRocket (May 30, 2014)

*Poof*


----------



## prop (May 31, 2014)

What does the R1 Lawman upgrade entail?


----------



## 880arm (Jul 2, 2014)

OK . . . didn't see this one coming . . . the new SureFire Y300 Ultra!

It's not on the SureFire site yet but several online retailers are showing it in stock and ready to ship for around $206.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 3, 2014)

880arm said:


> OK . . . didn't see this one coming . . . the new SureFire Y300 Ultra!
> 
> It's not on the SureFire site yet but several online retailers are showing it in stock and ready to ship for around $206.


If I am not wrong, this uses magnetic mounting. I like the concept, but I am not sure if I like loosing a $206 flashlight should it take an accidental knock and dropped out of my sight.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 3, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> If I am not wrong, this uses magnetic mounting. I like the concept, but I am not sure if I like loosing a $206 flashlight should it take an accidental knock and dropped out of my sight.



I wouldn't be too keen on that either!

We will know better when more info comes out but in reading the descriptions, it looks like it has some sort of integral clip that I take it is rigidly mounted to the light. I think the use of the magnetic clip is an option, perhaps for use where quick(er) access is desired?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 3, 2014)

Seems like a neat concept, must be durable, sure is heavy.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 3, 2014)

880arm said:


> I wouldn't be too keen on that either!
> 
> We will know better when more info comes out but in reading the descriptions, it looks like it has some sort of integral clip that I take it is rigidly mounted to the light. I think the use of the magnetic clip is an option, perhaps for use where quick(er) access is desired?


I guess we will only know more later when someone snag one up and has more info for us. Will you be the one?


----------



## IsaacL (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm really surprised. I thought for sure that it would never see the light of day.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 3, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> I guess we will only know more later when someone snag one up and has more info for us. Will you be the one?



I probably won't be the first but I might pick one up at some point :thumbsup:



IsaacL said:


> I'm really surprised. I thought for sure that it would never see the light of day.



Me too. Back when it was first introduced I thought it was definitely one of those prototypes that would never make it to market. I am curious how well the design works from a carry and use standpoint. The 15 lumen low mode is a little more appealing to me than the 5 lumen on the EB2 and E2DL Ultra.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 3, 2014)

More good news. The 1200 lumen M6LT has been released to dealers today and I may get my hands on the Y300 a little quicker than I planned!


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 3, 2014)

880arm said:


> More good news. The 1200 lumen M6LT has been released to dealers today and I may get my hands on the Y300 a little quicker than I planned!


Alright! Way to go dude! Awaiting your good news!


----------



## Slumber (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't know why exactly, but the Y300 really appeals to me. It's like EB1 size with EB2 power.


----------



## ericson (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyone get the y300?


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 7, 2014)

880arm said:


> I am curious how well the design works from a carry and use standpoint. The 15 lumen low mode is a little more appealing to me than the 5 lumen on the EB2 and E2DL Ultra.



In pitch darkness I find the 5 lumen setting on my E2DL-U just right for walking about working with close up objects and still retain my nightvision.


----------



## vernSL (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm really interested in the Y300, but I definitely want to read some hands on impressions and reviews on it first. I'm not going to take a gamble on it quite yet.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 7, 2014)

B&H Photo is showing the 2211 Luminox in stock now. Retail is "only" $556.50


----------



## 880arm (Jul 7, 2014)

Forgot to mention, SureFire has added product pages for a few of the new lights . . .

Y300

M600P Fury Scout Light

M620P Fury Scout Light

M600V Scout Light

M620V Scout Light


----------



## Slumber (Jul 7, 2014)

Weird that runtime on low for the Y300 is only 15 hours. I hope it's an error.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 8, 2014)

WHAT! $556.50! 

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 8, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> WHAT! $556.50!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


That's cheap. Considering it comes with a Luminox watch, I was expecting it to be above a thousand.

Ok, I don't seriously mean cheap as in literally.


----------



## IsaacL (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm an seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on one today.



ericson said:


> Anyone get the y300?



That's what appeals to me as well. Used to be hooked on two cells lights but now I'm mostly a one-cell addict. Of course the choice would be harder if the EB1 output matched its E1DL sibling.



Slumber Pass said:


> I don't know why exactly, but the Y300 really appeals to me. It's like EB1 size with EB2 power.



Can't wait to read your review of the Y300...literally.



880arm said:


> More good news. The 1200 lumen M6LT has been released to dealers today and I may get my hands on the Y300 a little quicker than I planned!



I have the same voice in the back of my head but I think impulse may win out.



vernSL said:


> I'm really interested in the Y300, but I definitely want to read some hands on impressions and reviews on it first. I'm not going to take a gamble on it quite yet.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 8, 2014)

I admit, I like the Y300, *Kinda* has a Spy 007 hint to it. <---Please don't flame me for the obscure correlation. 

On the Lumiwatchlightcombo 2211: When I goggle pics & more info I read & see variations in outputs. Some around 180 Lumen, some 200, and a reported 300. I guess this it shows how long production has taken. My guess is by the TIME it arrives in stores it will be due a output upgrade & perhaps time piece upgrade! 

All seriousness aside: I kind alike the idea of a "Ti Isobrite Fury 2212 Limited Wine Watch Edition" Naturally with a minimum of 4800 Chinese Lumen output and .000001 lumen Moon Light. Now, that Dog Will Hunt!

Oh and to save the English only readers time I did the research for you on *IsaacL's *signature; "One sees clearly only with the heart. What is essential is invisible to the eye." Good quote. "I love quotes."


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 8, 2014)

Actually starting price for a luminox watch isn't much less than the difference between this one & the luminoxless 2211. But if it helps, think of it like this- $200 just for a surefire light is generally on par, right? Then $200 for the watch, $100 to house them together, and $50 to put it all on a strap. 

I notice sf's m6lt specs haven't been updated to reflect 1200l yet.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 8, 2014)

IsaacL said:


> Can't wait to read your review of the Y300...literally.



Can't wait to write one! Hope to have something in the works very soon.



leon2245 said:


> Actually starting price for a luminox watch isn't much less than the difference between this one & the luminoxless 2211. But if it helps, think of it like this- $200 just for a surefire light is generally on par, right? Then $200 for the watch, $100 to house them together, and $50 to put it all on a strap.



That's one way of looking at it :thumbsup:



leon2245 said:


> I notice sf's m6lt specs haven't been updated to reflect 1200l yet.



I haven't noticed anything about it on any retail sites yet either. I should have asked what being "released to dealers" means but I wasn't thinking straight. Surely that means they will be for sale soon.

As far as the ratings on the SF page, they only recently "updated" the L4 to 170 lumens and that version has been available for over a year and a half! :shrug:


----------



## hron61 (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder if the new m6lt 1200 lumen version will be much of an upgrade from the 900 lumen one. 
Looking forward to a review of it sometime.


----------



## S1LVA (Jul 9, 2014)

Slumber Pass said:


> I don't know why exactly, but the Y300 really appeals to me. It's like EB1 size with EB2 power.



I caved and ordered a Y300. The side-by-side battery configuration intrigues me - more power in a compact package. I've had my eye on the Y300 since they showed it at SHOT and I am glad that it went into production. 

I'll assume that the beam shape will be similar to the E2DL Ultra and the EB2 variants. I had an EB2 at one point but it was just too long for me. The Y300 brings this power to a package that is 3.6 inches long as opposed to the almost 6 inch EB2. I don't want to speak too soon, but I'd say that Surefire did well with this one. For me, what it really comes down to is how comfortable it is to carry/operate. I'll have to report back once I have the Y300 in my hands. Maybe we can start a separate thread?

Side note: I ordered mine from B&H late last night. Free shipping AND I already received a tracking number, it will be delivered tomorrow. 

Andrew


----------



## vernSL (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking forward to your initial impressions and some pictures tomorrow!


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 9, 2014)

I;m curious to know what of all that clip/bracket/(magnet?) can be removed, if everything down to just the body & light.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 9, 2014)

Wonder what other mounting options are available and how much they would cost. Magnetic mount is definitely not working for me.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 9, 2014)

I think I read on here that the Y300 was the result of a DOC request to have a highpowered, compact light that could be worn on the belt, but without the need for a pouch. I believe this is why it is made with the magnetic base - so it would simply detach and fall to the ground if it snagged on something/someone. 

I can see why a DOC officer wouldn't want a 2- or 3-CR123 sized light on them when working in a jail/prison. It would make a decent impact weapon in the wrong hands.


----------



## IsaacL (Jul 9, 2014)

I heard the SF president liked the way the X300 Ultra carried in the hand....


----------



## 880arm (Jul 10, 2014)

cland72 said:


> I think I read on here that the Y300 was the result of a DOC request to have a highpowered, compact light that could be worn on the belt, but without the need for a pouch. I believe this is why it is made with the magnetic base - so it would simply detach and fall to the ground if it snagged on something/someone.
> 
> I can see why a DOC officer wouldn't want a 2- or 3-CR123 sized light on them when working in a jail/prison. It would make a decent impact weapon in the wrong hands.





IsaacL said:


> I heard the SF president liked the way the X300 Ultra carried in the hand....



I heard both. I think there is a Shot Show 2013 video that tells the story about a SureFire bigwig who liked the idea and then in 2014 they were saying it was designed for use by people like correctional officers. I have a feeling it's the first reason and the part about DOC was an example of a solution finding a problem to solve.

Just received a review sample of the Y300 and started a thread over here that I will use as a mini-review thread.


----------



## wytwolf (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah just saw the 2014 shotshow video talking about the Y300. They did mention it was designed for correctional officers as there are times they cannot carry baton style flashlight. The magnet seemed pretty strong.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 17, 2014)

B&H Photo is showing the updated (1000 lumen) UNR Commander in stock and ready to ship.

Edit: Looks like 17 Street Photo has the 1200 lumen M6LT in stock too.


----------



## S1LVA (Jul 17, 2014)

B&H has a page for the Peacekeeper. Looks like you can pre-order it.

Andrew


----------



## tonkem (Aug 6, 2014)

Surefire added the P1R to their website, surely won't be long now, but only 600 lumens, I thought I remember them advertising 800? 

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/p1r-b-peacekeeper.html


----------



## C-channel (Aug 6, 2014)

The P1R looks quite good.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 6, 2014)

This is the light I have been waiting for and the product listing specifically mentions the use of an 18650! :twothumbs


----------



## IsaacL (Aug 6, 2014)

880arm said:


> This is the light I have been waiting for and the product listing specifically mentions the use of an 18650! :twothumbs


That's awesome!


----------



## tonkem (Aug 6, 2014)

880arm said:


> This is the light I have been waiting for and the product listing specifically mentions the use of an 18650! :twothumbs



Looking forward to your review 880arm


----------



## Dave D (Aug 7, 2014)

The specification listed in the 2014 SF catalogue for the Peacekeeper P1R has changed slightly now it has been posted on their website.

It has changed from 15/800 lumens to 600/15 lumens. In the catalogue it also stated that the first press of the switch activated the low output but the website states that it now leads with the high output.

The Peacekeeper doesn't appear to offer much more than a bored Fury. Perhaps the 800 lumens expected was too close to the R2 Lawman.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm definitely going to buy the VOC tailcap, assuming it fits 6P/Fury tailcap threads. Based on the description it'll give infinite brightness adjustment.


----------



## Dave D (Aug 7, 2014)

cland72 said:


> I'm definitely going to buy the VOC tailcap, assuming it fits 6P/Fury tailcap threads. Based on the description it'll give infinite brightness adjustment.



I was thinking that the Surefire P2ZX Fury Combatlight, bored to accept a 18650 and fitted with a VOC Tailcap would make a good all round duty light.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 14, 2014)

There has been a lot of activity over the past several weeks with SureFire pushing out some of their new products. Seems like it's a good time to fill out a report card on how they have done with the items listed as "New Products" in the 2014 catalog. For the record, some of these items were actually released before the 2014 catalog came out and others were also listed in catalogs from earlier years . . .

*Handheld Illumination Tools*



*UDR Dominator* - No recent news
*P1R Peacekeeper* - Released and working its way out to retailers. (Links to product pages: P1R Peacekeeper, P1R Peacekeeper Tactical)
*Y300 Ultra* - Released and available from retailers (Review) (Link to product page)
*IR1 Illuminator* - No recent news
*R2 Lawman* - No recent news
*EB2 Backup* - Released last summer (Review) (Link to product page)
*P3X Fury* - Released last fall (Discussion thread) (Link to product pages: P3X Fury, P3X Fury Tactical)
*V1 Vampire* - Released (Link to product page)

Looks like 5 of 8 so far, with two of the five actually released last year.

*Arc Lights*



*ARC-2* - Listed on SureFire website as "Not Available Yet" (Link to product page)
*ARC-3* - Listed on SureFire website as "Not Available Yet" (Link to product page)
*Hellfighter 5* - Listed on SureFire website as "Call for availability" (Link to product page)

Not sure what's going on with these right now. They have been on the site for quite a while and SureFire has been promoting them on social media but haven't seen any signs of them making it out into circulation yet.

*Hands-Free*



*Maximus Vision* - Released (Link to product page)
*2211 Luminox* - Released (Link to product page)

*Weapon Lights*



*X300V* - Released (Link to product page)
*X400V-IR* - Released (Link to product page)
*XVL2* - No news
*M600P/M620P Fury Scout Light* - Released (Link to product pages: M600P, M620P)
*X400-GN Ultra* - Released (Link to product page)
*X400-IR Ultra* - No news
*M300V Mini Scout Light* - Released (Link to product page)
*P2X and P3X Fury Weapon Light Kit* - No news
*DSF Shotgun Forend* - Released (Link to product pages)

*Unlisted New Products*

There have also been some new products released that were not shown or were not labeled as "new" in the 2014 catalog:



*E1D LED Defender* - Released (Discussion Thread) (Product Page)
*M600V/M620V Scout Light* - Released. Not a completely new light but has the redesigned head (More info) (Product pages: M600V Scout Light, M620V Scout Light)

The year's not over yet so hopefully we will see a few more of these make it to market in 2014 :twothumbs


----------



## newbie66 (Aug 14, 2014)

The P1R's output has been reduced to 600 lumens. Price on par with P3X Fury 

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## newbie66 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wonder if it is potted...
Wonder if there are any Surefires that are potted...

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 14, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Wonder if it is potted...
> Wonder if there are any Surefires that are potted...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


So many years with Surefire and I have never heard of them potting their lights. I wish it was though.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 21, 2014)

P1R in stock at BHphoto!


----------



## gottawearshades (Aug 21, 2014)

I haven't been paying close attention lately. Is the VOC tailcap anything but vapor ware at this point?



cland72 said:


> I'm definitely going to buy the VOC tailcap, assuming it fits 6P/Fury tailcap threads. Based on the description it'll give infinite brightness adjustment.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 21, 2014)

gottawearshades said:


> I haven't been paying close attention lately. Is the VOC tailcap anything but vapor ware at this point?



No idea, but my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Dave D (Aug 22, 2014)

880arm said:


> *R2 Lawman* - No recent news





I noticed that B&H Photo are now listing the R1 Lawman as 'Discontinued', perhaps the R2 Lawman will be along soon to replace it!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 22, 2014)

gottawearshades said:


> I haven't been paying close attention lately. Is the VOC tailcap anything but vapor ware at this point?



Until someone posts here that they have one.... Yup, vaporware for now.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 26, 2014)

Something arrived today...haven't gotten a chance to test it out, as I'm dealing with database problems right now (both for LED-Resource and for work ).



 

​


----------



## xdayv (Aug 26, 2014)

Will eagerly wait for your review on the P1R, Robin.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll try my best...this long weekend will be a fun one. Got to fix the site before I can post anything new. :scowl:


----------



## feifei (Aug 26, 2014)

look forward to your review.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 7, 2014)

I finally received my P1R Peacekeepers and their review is up!

I've been stoked about the idea of the P1R ever since it was first announced and I haven't been disappointed. The lights look, feel, and work terrifically.




 I couldn't help but be reminded of the old "4 flats" SureFires when I got a closer look at the machining on these lights. It's not exactly the same (and obviously much larger) but it's still a nice touch.




The lights perform well and definitely have more punch than the Fury from the added power. It's a very effective beam (shown compared to the P2X Fury and EB2 Backup)



















Side-by-side comparisons with other lights can be seen in the full review.

Runtime tests were conducted with the included SureFire 2600mAh 18650 and Battery Station CR123s





With the 18650 the Peacekeeper nailed its runtime rating of 1.75 hours until 10% output. Output is pretty much continually declining over the course of the test but at least it avoids the cliff dive regulation of so many other recent lights. When powered by the CR123 cells the graph is a little less steady 

The Peacekeeper has a 1" body so it's compatible with most of the accessories (tailcaps, clips, etc.) that work with any of the other 1" SureFire lights like the 6P, 9P and so on. I've tried it with quite a few different items and I have to say it looks pretty awesome with the OVEREADY Triad tailcap :twothumbs





The only two issues I have noted are #1 there needs to be something done about the tailcap spring on the Tactical version as TheVat26 mentioned in another thread and #2 the included charger is sloooow with only a 500mAh charge current. Thankfully I have other means for charging batteries.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 7, 2014)

880arm said:


>


Which model did you test? That looks completely different from my test results...


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 7, 2014)

Mine also came with a lanyard ring, and it looks like yours didn't...



​


----------



## 880arm (Sep 7, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Which model did you test? That looks completely different from my test results...



That test was with the P1R-B. From your results it looks like there wasn't enough air movement around the bezel or body and the thermal regulation kicked in. The sawtooth effect toward the end of regulated runtime is usually a giveaway as that's when the batteries build the most heat.



Robin24k said:


> Mine also came with a lanyard ring, and it looks like yours didn't...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'm jealous!


----------



## bodom (Sep 8, 2014)

A new U2 with an XP-G2 or better would be cool to see


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## 880arm (Sep 8, 2014)

bodom said:


> A new U2 with an XP-G2 or better would be cool to see



I agree that would be nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Sep 8, 2014)

bodom said:


> A new U2 with an XP-G2 or better would be cool to see


In the 2013 catalog was a light named UM2 with selectorring and tir. I really was hoping this light became reality.

At all I guess the U2 was one of the best lights when it was released. But when I see the cpf here other lights were more popular...


----------



## martinaee (Sep 9, 2014)

Wait "using an 18650?" Surefire makes lights that accept 18650's now? Is the Earth still turning?

Oh and that overready tailcap looks so awesome.

I only own a G2x pro and has anybody had success putting this tailcap on a G2X pro? ---> http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/tai...rin-cap-for-g2-g2x-and-g3-black/prod_249.html
Are those only tactical single stage switches or would a g2x pro still work the same?


----------



## 880arm (Sep 9, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Wait "using an 18650?" Surefire makes lights that accept 18650's now? Is the Earth still turning?



Yeah, hard to believe isn't it? :rock:



martinaee said:


> I only own a G2x pro and has anybody had success putting this tailcap on a G2X pro? ---> http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/tai...rin-cap-for-g2-g2x-and-g3-black/prod_249.html



It will work just fine. This photo shows the aluminum version which has a glossier appearance but you can get the idea . . .






martinaee said:


> Are those only tactical single stage switches or would a g2x pro still work the same?



It can be whatever you want it to be. You can order the tailcap with the tactical switch (press for momentary, twist for constant-on) or McClicky (about the same as what's on your G2X Pro now). Regardless of which switch you get, the light will still have two modes - Low then High.


----------



## IsaacL (Sep 11, 2014)

Do you know the status of the V1? I know it's listed on the site but I haven't seen it in the wild at all (except for a single T&E sample). Is it actually available for purchase?



880arm said:


> *Handheld Illumination Tools
> 
> *
> 
> *V1 Vampire* - Released (Link to product page)


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 11, 2014)

880arm said:


> I finally received my P1R Peacekeepers and their review is up!



Thanks for the great review!


----------



## 880arm (Sep 11, 2014)

IsaacL said:


> Do you know the status of the V1? I know it's listed on the site but I haven't seen it in the wild at all (except for a single T&E sample). Is it actually available for purchase?



I don't have any first-hand experience with the V1 but it's showing up in stock at Amazon, Optics Planet, and a few other retailers. Looks like pricing starts around $234.


----------



## IsaacL (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks, I wasn't sure if they were showing "in stock" erroneously...a lot of sites are still using the pre-production images too.

I just picked up a used V2 which got me thinking about the V1. It would be interesting to see a review of the V1 done from an EDC/civilian perspective. I know neither of the two are really meant for everyday use but I there is something intangibly "cool" the Vampire lights. Must be a flashaholic thing...:shakehead



880arm said:


> I don't have any first-hand experience with the V1 but it's showing up in stock at Amazon, Optics Planet, and a few other retailers. Looks like pricing starts around $234.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 11, 2014)

IsaacL said:


> . . . It would be interesting to see a review of the V1 done from an EDC/civilian perspective. I know neither of the two are really meant for everyday use but I there is something intangibly "cool" the Vampire lights. Must be a flashaholic thing...:shakehead



I'm right there with you. I would be lying if I said I hadn't thought about trying one myself. If only I had some night vision gear


----------



## cland72 (Sep 12, 2014)

I think the V1 would work best in a helmet mount. If you're using NV, it's typically either weapon or helmet mounted. If you're mounting NV to a helmet, might as well have the IR light mounted to it as well. In white light mode it would be great for the user to have a "headlamp", for lack of a better term.

I just can't figure out when you'd need a handheld IR torch.


----------



## IsaacL (Sep 12, 2014)

cland72 said:


> I think the V1 would work best in a helmet mount. If you're using NV, it's typically either weapon or helmet mounted. If you're mounting NV to a helmet, might as well have the IR light mounted to it as well. In white light mode it would be great for the user to have a "headlamp", for lack of a better term.
> 
> I just can't figure out when you'd need a handheld IR torch.



Agreed...if you were using it for its intended function.

I was suggesting just straight up use as a torch, without regard to any IR function.

I can think of a few situations that would warrant the use of a handheld illuminator, but they are certainly outliers.


----------



## cland72 (Sep 12, 2014)

IsaacL said:


> Agreed...if you were using it for its intended function.
> 
> I was suggesting just straight up use as a torch, without regard to any IR function.
> 
> I can think of a few situations that would warrant the use of a handheld illuminator, but they are certainly outliers.



Oh, I see what you're saying. The IR mode usage withstanding, it *is *pretty cool to have a flashlight that says "vampire" on the side :thumbsup:


----------



## IsaacL (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah, mostly just the cool factor. Looks like IR performance is pretty good though. 

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_209/...NEW_V1__authentic_Vampire_IR_White_Light.html


----------



## tab665 (Sep 15, 2014)

has anyone heard any news on the UDR Dominator?


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow! The V1 looks pretty sweet! Obviously nobody has had the chance to crack one open, but has anyone had the chance to mod the V2 and it's selector interface? For those that don't get to mess with NV, it would be cool to see a mod on either the V1 or V2 that would give you the option to switch over to a color led. 
Similar to the A2's ability to change to a color led, but in the V1, one cell E-series package... Sign me up!

DWG


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Sep 15, 2014)

Not a big fan of this E1b version though.. The E1e version I saw online is much more appealing to the eye. At least to me..





DWG


----------



## IsaacL (Sep 15, 2014)

Dirty wage guy said:


> Not a big fan of this E1b version though.. The E1e version I saw online is much more appealing to the eye. At least to me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The EB1 version was preproduction. The release version has the E1E style body.



Dirty wage guy said:


> Wow! The V1 looks pretty sweet! Obviously nobody has had the chance to crack one open, but has anyone had the chance to mod the V2 and it's selector interface? For those that don't get to mess with NV, it would be cool to see a mod on either the V1 or V2 that would give you the option to switch over to a color led.
> Similar to the A2's ability to change to a color led, but in the V1, one cell E-series package... Sign me up!
> 
> DWG


The dies are super small and very close together. I doubt that a high-power mod would be feasible. But I could be wrong...


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks IsaacL for the info. I wouldn't put it past the guys here to trick this thing out. the creations that come from this site blow my mind! 
Vinh or someone like Milky's mastery I bet could have the surefire engineers "wondering why they didn't think of that?".

Man I wish Milky would come back...

DWG


----------



## KROMATICS (Sep 15, 2014)

tab665 said:


> has anyone heard any news on the UDR Dominator?



Yeah, whatever happened to the Dominator?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 15, 2014)

Last I heard, the UDR was pending FCC approval...


----------



## tab665 (Sep 16, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Last I heard, the UDR was pending FCC approval...



sound like progress! then again, I have no idea how long that process takes.


----------



## tab665 (Sep 22, 2014)

880arm, I noticed in another thread that you went to the surefire factory. did you happen to see anything new?


----------



## 880arm (Sep 22, 2014)

tab665 said:


> 880arm, I noticed in another thread that you went to the surefire factory. did you happen to see anything new?



Nothing really new to report and, unfortunately, I didn't get to see any super-secret prototypes. I probably spent the bulk of the time in the machining facility which was absolutely awesome . . . of course the rest was pretty cool too!


----------



## IsaacL (Sep 22, 2014)

880arm said:


> Nothing really new to report and, unfortunately, I didn't get to see any super-secret prototypes. I probably spent the bulk of the time in the machining facility which was absolutely awesome . . . of course the rest was pretty cool too!


Jealous!


----------



## GrimReminder (Sep 28, 2014)

So is Surefire doing what they always do for the most part or what? They had those two new spotlights on there website due to come out in September and now there both off the sight. I love there lights, but these tactics or lack of management leaves me and others feeling like WTF. Moves like this in my opinion make me feel like I really dont care for Surefire anymore. Anybody have any intel on this?


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 28, 2014)

880arm said:


> Nothing really new to report and, unfortunately, I didn't get to see any super-secret prototypes. I probably spent the bulk of the time in the machining facility which was absolutely awesome . . . of course the rest was pretty cool too!


I saw the pictures, it's a nice visit. :thumbsup:


----------



## newbie66 (Sep 28, 2014)

DAN92 said:


> I saw the pictures, it's a nice visit. :thumbsup:



What pictures? Where?


----------



## 880arm (Sep 29, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> What pictures? Where?



They are scattered around. I have been trying to write up something about the visit but I have been severely side-tracked by my day job. I just spent the entire weekend re-writing a lockout/tagout program 

You can see a few of the photos in the Rare/Unusual SureFire thread, on my Instagram account, and Facebook page.


----------



## newbie66 (Sep 29, 2014)

880arm said:


> They are scattered around. I have been trying to write up something about the visit but I have been severely side-tracked by my day job. I just spent the entire weekend re-writing a lockout/tagout program
> 
> You can see a few of the photos in the Rare/Unusual SureFire thread, on my Instagram account, and Facebook page.



Oooh, thanks for sharing! Really nice hehe!


----------



## 880arm (Nov 4, 2014)

Back on topic . . . I'm just going to leave this here . . .

UDR DOMINATOR!


----------



## IsaacL (Nov 4, 2014)

880arm said:


> Back on topic . . . I'm just going to leave this here . . .
> 
> UDR DOMINATOR!


Overkill [emoji12]


----------



## 880arm (Nov 4, 2014)

IsaacL said:


> Overkill [emoji12]



Haha! What's that?? :thinking:


----------



## IsaacL (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh...nothing [emoji41] haha. Do we know what emitter they settled on?


----------



## 880arm (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't know.

It's interesting (and OK) that they reduced the lumen output a little bit compared to what was in the catalog but I wonder what the throw is going to be like.


----------



## PocketRocket (Nov 5, 2014)

*Poof*


----------



## tab665 (Nov 5, 2014)

880arm said:


> Back on topic . . . I'm just going to leave this here . . .
> 
> UDR DOMINATOR!



FINNALY! hopefully it will actually be for sale soon and not just linger on the website as a tease.


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm disappointed with the rechargeable battery option for the Dominator. 52min compared to 2.5hr for 12 x CR123 lithium primaries is NOT good. This suggests to me, that they were only able to fit 2 x 18650 in all that space.

e.g. A 2.5D Maglite can be tri-bored to fit 12 x CR123 or dual-bored to fit 4 x 18650.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 5, 2014)

monkeyboy said:


> 52min compared to 2.5hr for 12 x CR123 lithium primaries is NOT good. This suggests to me, that they were only able to fit 2 x 18650 in all that space.


Not necessarily. Most likely, there's a longer tail with primaries, resulting in a longer ANSI runtime.


----------



## yowzer (Nov 5, 2014)

monkeyboy said:


> I'm disappointed with the rechargeable battery option for the Dominator. 52min compared to 2.5hr for 12 x CR123 lithium primaries is NOT good. This suggests to me, that they were only able to fit 2 x 18650 in all that space.



From the pictures and description, it looks like a single cell.


----------



## 880arm (Nov 5, 2014)

Just from looking at the photos, the battery carrier looks to be similar in diameter to the one used in the M6LT, which measures about 36.6mm. Considering the extra length it would be no problem to fit four 18650s in that space. However, it seems like a pair of 32650s would be a natural choice.
​


----------



## PocketRocket (Nov 5, 2014)

*Poof*


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe 52 mins is just a preliminary specification. In any case I guess it wouldn't be too hard to produce an aftermarket holder for 4 x 18650 or 2 x 32650.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey 880,

Feel like loaning me $1400?

On a side note, when I was unedgimicated I was petrified of multi-cell lights ( now I have my edumication so I am OK ). 

BUT *12* CR123 HOLLY COW!

I'd still buy one anyway..... Thats why God gave you 10 fingers, just incase you loose a couple. I only really NEED 2 thumbs, Id get by. Change my handle to "NUBS" incase I mix up my cells.

*REMEMBER USE ONLY GENUINE USA MADE CELLS. DO NOT MIX AND MATCH. KEEP THEM DRY. I WOULD BUY DIRECT FROM SUREFIRE.

I WANT ONE!!!!*


----------



## 880arm (Nov 6, 2014)

Heh, I wish I had that type of money to loan!

The thought of 12 CR123s is a little bit intimidating, if for no other reason than the price! Good advice about buying quality cells and using them properly.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 6, 2014)

880arm said:


> Heh, I wish I had that type of money to loan!
> 
> The thought of 12 CR123s is a little bit intimidating, if for no other reason than the price! Good advice about buying quality cells and using them properly.




It's cool bro, just dip into you're IRA. Help a brotha out.  

IDK, sometimes I just crack myself up.


----------



## tab665 (Nov 7, 2014)

im holding out hope that the dominator will be available by Christmas. all the websites are showing varying back in stock times (much like they have for the past few years). cant wait to see someone do a review


----------



## shrike2222 (Nov 9, 2014)

If li-ion battery pack not used 6*18650s, use 6*16650 is better option.
Sanyo recently upgrade their 16650 capacity from 2100mAh to 2500mAh.
6*16650's capacity is 55.5Wh. (3.7v*2.5A*6ea)
12*CR123's capacity is 54Wh. (3v*1.5A*12ea)


----------



## 880arm (Nov 9, 2014)

tab665 said:


> im holding out hope that the dominator will be available by Christmas. all the websites are showing varying back in stock times (much like they have for the past few years). cant wait to see someone do a review



I still haven't seen it show up on any retail sites yet but a certain online auction site has 3 listed as available (for full MSRP).



shrike2222 said:


> If li-ion battery pack not used 6*18650s, use 6*16650 is better option.
> Sanyo recently upgrade their 16650 capacity from 2100mAh to 2500mAh.
> 6*16650's capacity is 55.5Wh. (3.7v*2.5A*6ea)
> 12*CR123's capacity is 54Wh. (3v*1.5A*12ea)



It would be nice to have that much capacity but it's only going to be a fraction of that.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 9, 2014)

Jim, do you have a review sample on the way?


----------



## 880arm (Nov 9, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Jim, do you have a review sample on the way?



Yes sir!


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 9, 2014)

880arm said:


> Yes sir!


Looking forward to your review! 

I have to wait for mine because SureFire needs the sample back in ~2 weeks, and I wouldn't be able to finish it in time (still working on the MAG-TAC Rechargeable).


----------



## shrike2222 (Nov 10, 2014)

880arm said:


> Yes sir!



Good!

I hope see your best review in soon.


----------



## PocketRocket (Nov 10, 2014)

*Poof*


----------



## 880arm (Nov 12, 2014)

PocketRocket said:


> Just contacted them. Not in stock. Quote; "This item will be in stock in a few more weeks."



Shouldn't be long! I've started another thread for the Dominator review (in progress).


*Edited 1/17/2015 to recap the 2015 releases:*

Now that 2014 is behind us, it looks like SureFire has improved over the past couple of years with regard to getting the "new" products to market. Unless I missed some, here's a recap, including existing products that were slated to have "new" upgrades . . .

*Handheld Illumination Tools*



*UDR Dominator* - Released (Review) (Link to product page)
*P1R Peacekeeper* - Released (Links to product pages: P1R Peacekeeper, P1R Peacekeeper Tactical)
*Y300 Ultra* - Released (Review) (Link to product page)
*IR1 Illuminator* - No recent news
*R2 Lawman* - No recent news
*EB2 Backup* - Released summer 2013 (Review) (Link to product page)
*P3X Fury* - Released fall 2013 (Discussion thread) (Link to product pages: P3X Fury, P3X Fury Tactical)
*V1 Vampire* - Released (Link to product page)
*V2 Vampire* - Released (Link to product page)
*UBR Invictus* (1000 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)
*UNR Commander* (1000 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)
*R1 Lawman* (1000 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)
*UB3T Invictus* (1000 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)
*M3LT CombatLight* (1000 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)
*M3LT-S CombatLight* (1000 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)
*M6LT Guardian* (1200 lumen upgrade) - Released (Review) (Link to product page)
*P2X Fury* (600 lumen upgrade) - No news
*P2X Fury Defender* (600 lumen upgrade) - No news
*P2ZX Fury CombatLight* (600 lumen upgrade) - No news
*P2X Fury Tactical* (600 lumen upgrade) - No news
*G2X Fire Rescue* (320 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)
*G2X Fire Rescue Pro* (320 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)

Looks like 16 of 22, with a few of them actually released the previous year.

*Arc Lights*



*ARC-2* - Listed on SureFire website as "Not Available Yet" (Link to product page)
*ARC-3* - Listed on SureFire website as "Not Available Yet" (Link to product page)
*Hellfighter 5* - Listed on SureFire website as "Call for availability" (Link to product page)

Not sure what's going on with these right now. They have been on the site for quite a while and SureFire has been promoting them on social media but haven't seen any signs of them making it out into circulation yet.

*Hands-Free*



*Maximus Vision* - Released (Link to product page)
*2211 Luminox* - Released (Link to product page)

*Weapon Lights*



*X300V* - Released (Link to product page)
*X400V-IR* - Released (Link to product page)
*XVL2* - No news
*M600P/M620P Fury Scout Light* - Released (Link to product pages: M600P, M620P)
*X400-GN Ultra* - Released (Link to product page)
*X400-IR Ultra* - No news
*M300V Mini Scout Light* - Released (Link to product page)
*P2X and P3X Fury Weapon Light Kit* - No news
*DSF Shotgun Forend* - Released (Link to product pages)
*M962LT* (1000 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)
*M900L *(800 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)
*M900LT* (1000 lumen upgrade) - Released (Link to product page)
*M500L *(800 lumen upgrade) - No news
*M500LT *(1000 lumen upgrade) - No news

*Unlisted New Products*

There were also some new products released that were not shown or were not labeled as "new" in the 2014 catalog:



*E1D LED Defender* - Released (Discussion Thread) (Product Page)
*M600V/M620V Scout Light* - Released. Not a completely new light but has the redesigned head (More info) (Product pages: M600V Scout Light, M620V Scout Light)


----------

